# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Cpld frekvences meeriitaajs

## zzz

Gada beigas taa kaa buutu klaat, jaaraada salavecim, kas labs sadariits.  :: 

Bilzhu kvalitaate buus briesmiiga, bet neko dariit, nebij adekvaata fotografeejamaa agregaata.

[attachment=1:1xykzrv6]grabulji.jpg[/attachment:1xykzrv6]

[attachment=0:1xykzrv6]meeraparatuura.jpg[/attachment:1xykzrv6]

 Pirmajaa bildee cpld frekvences meeriitaajs. No kreisaas - platiite ar D-sub shtekeri - baitblaasteris samopala, virs vinja - displejs, pa labi - draiveru plate, centraa neliela platiite - sprieguma stabilizators + kvarca gjen + Ieejas formeetaajs, divas tuvaakaas plates - eksperimenteeshanas fignjas, uz katras max3064. viena veel piesprausta baitblaasterim.

Otraa bildee meeraparaati, ar kureejiem tika testeets. G4-102 (speciaali dabuuju no beeninjiem celt nost) un Ch3-63.

Ladna, paareejo poeeziju naakamgad.  ::

----------


## Epis

kāda tipa kontakts tev ir starp tavu frekvences ģenerātoru un F_counter plati ? 

Un kur kodi ?? cik sapratu taisīji uz CPLD tad jābūt ir kādam HDL kodam. (nēsi gadījumā nošpikojis no manējiem kodiem ? man jau nav nekas pret to jo tur viss ir baigi primitīvi un neko labāku, savādāku jau uzkodēt nevar (nav tik daudz to variantu kā ko kodēt). pats vēl nēsu kodus savai dubultai CPLD platei kodu pielāgojis un ietestējis, jo domāju ka es te vienīgais kautko taisu un pārējie kas te pieteicās ir jau visu aizmirsuši, bet redzot ka ZZZ kautko jau strādājošu uztaisījis, būs arī savējais jāpabeidz.

un lai sanāktu labākas bildes ar pašvaku kameru uzliec viņu uz stabila pamata, lai nevibrē un tad bildei arī būs normāls asums. ja labi pacenšās tad pat ar švaku kameru var dabūt sakarīgu bildi.

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, noshaujies nakuj.  ::  Terminsh bija 2008. gada 31. decembris. Pusgads laika bija, neuztaisiiji - viss, punkts, cauri.  Esi pieraadiijis sevi par siiku dirseeju, kursh nespeej atbildeet par saviem vaardiem. 

Kodi, abet luudzu, attachaa abu cpld dizaina faili. Kaa arii beidz smirdeet, ka es buutu jebko no taviem defektiivi kropliigajiem pusfabrikaatiem  shpikojis. Tev nekas pabeigts uztaisiits nav, man hrenovina straadaa, frekvenci meera un raada.

----------


## zzz

Ieejas shemochka. Nominaali bildee nav iistie, taa kaa taa bija prasta sheema personiigai lietoshanai, tad nemaz i nepuuleejos rakstiit riktiigos.

r1 100 om ,  r2 47k, r3 r4 510 om, c1 22n

[attachment=0:3422anmd]input.jpg[/attachment:3422anmd]

----------


## Epis

Atradies runātājs par Termiņiem  ::   apsties šito topiku labāk un manu jautājumu tajā ! 
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=2934



> Tā varētu kādu precīzāku datumu norunāt kad, kur Rīgā tiekamies un skatāmies, kuram strādā aparāti, kuram nestrādā.
> + kā ir ar to Testēšanu, un barošanas avotu ?


 un tas bīja Posted: Sat Dec 06, 2008 3:14 pm ,  tāka es te gaidu, gaidu un ja nevienam nekas neintresē, tad es labāk daru svarīgākas lietas. 

Pie tam es jau to savu CPLD kodu priekš 64cell CPLD uztaisīju ļoti, ļoti sen (pašā pirmssākumā), vienīgi viņš nav pārtaisīts priekš 2vām 32cel CPLD un tāda veda 7seg 3kāršiem lediem tākā tu tur kautko baigi samuldējies.

Nēsu vēl to tavu kodu skatījies. tūlīt apstīšos.

----------


## zzz

Viss viss, beerninj epi. Tu esi apdirsies no galvas liiedz kaajaam, runaashana nav vajadziiga, straadaajoshs cpld frekvences meeriitaajs tev ir? 

Nav, taatad cauri, esi padirsis monumentaali.

----------


## Epis

ir tā ka es tā uzreiz nevaru tos tavus saarhivētos Quartus GDF failus atvērt jo nesen, lai atbrīvotu vietu priekš citām programmām to Quartusu izinstallēju man ir uzinstalēts ISPLever softs, bet ar to atvērt neko nevar tākā nebūtu slikti ja ieliktu kodu -> verlog,vhdl.

----------


## zzz

Noshaujieas veelreiz, beerninj epi.  :: 

Nefig ko aizrauties ar bloatvaareem, siikais idinj.  :: 

Taisiits vinsh ir ieksh MAX+PLUS ii. Nokachaa 50 megus un lieto (naaksies gan licenzi dabuut), taa galu  galaa nav gigaibaitiigaa quartusa pornograafija.

Kaa arii, epi beerninj, tev vispaar ir sajeega kas ir gdf fails, ko, galvaa traumeetais fpga "speciaalist" ?

----------


## Epis

> Straadaajoshs cpld frekvences meeriitaajs tev ir?


 IR tikai tas ir cycloneII dev.kits ar 2viem 7seg dispejiem un viss strādā, jau sen ir iztestēts (pirms cik tur mēnešiem) tākā esi kļūdijies  ::   ::  
jo tu jau nesaproti ka man sen tāds devais ir un runa gāja tikai par jauna devaisa uzlodēšanu kas būtu taisīts no Lētākām detaļām un devais ir uzlodēts vienīgi kods nav pielāgots. 

Tākā vari teikt ko gribi man vienalga būs ko atbildēt  ::

----------


## zzz

> Straadaajoshs cpld frekvences meeriitaajs tev ir?
> 
> 
>  IR tikai tas ir cycloneII dev.kits ar 2viem 7seg dispejiem


 Ciklons, siikais dirseej, nav 64 shuunu cpld un 2 7-seg displeji ir taa sameeraa pamaz, lai atteelotu frekvenci saskanjaa ar saakotneejo specifikaaciju.  :: 

Atgaadinu: beerninsh epis savaa laikaa izveema shaadu te pazinjojumu




> Teikšu kā ir es nupat tikai uzināju ka tāds Decade counteris vispār eksistē. un tad ja izmanto tādu iekš CPLD tad 64 macro celiem pietiek visam.


 un vinsh tika aicinaats pieraadiit to praksee, izgatavojot reaaali salodeetu straadaajoshu frekvences meeriitaaju (liidz 30 MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz, dinamiskaa indikaacija uz 7segmentu led matricaam) no 64 shuunu cpld (kuras vinjapraat "pietiek visam").

Siikais dirseejs epis paziimeejaas ar shaadiem taadiem defektiiviem simuleetiem koda gabalinjiem un ar to arii viss beidzaas. Galaprodukta vinjam nav, taatad, cauri, epis ir apdirsies.

----------


## Epis

Labi noskaidrojam kura Veikums Līdz 31.decembrim 2008. gadam ir TICAMĀKS  skatamies uz iesniegtajiem Pierādījumiem nevis uz tekstiem kas tik pat labi var būt personīgais izfantazējums. 

ZZZ līdz 31.decembrim parādīja: 
1. Švaka miglaina bilde kurā ir vadu, plašu bardaks un kautur dziļumā spīd rindā salodēti 7seg Led displeys. Ticamības moments ka tas viss salodētais nav FAKE ir ļoti mazs !!! 
un tie spīdošie cipari arī neko NEpierāda, jo tik pat labi varēji viņus pa taisno salodēt ar barošanas bloku caur rezistoriem, lai tās diodes spīdētu un varētu Bildi uzņemt !! 

2. kautkāds veco laiku aparāts, šeit varētu ticēt ka aparāts nav FAKE un ir īsts.

Epis līdz 32. decembrim parādīja:
1. Smuka PCB plate kura ir agrāk jau iztestēta uz Kļūdām, defektiem tākā ir Garantīja ka abi CPLD čipi ir strādājoši, + blakus uzlodēts Attiny un 3 7seg Ledi, Tākā Ticamības moments ir ļoti liels ka tur viss patiešām strādā (un tā arī ir!).
par to ko es esu rakstījis ka kautkas vēl nav gatavs, tam ticēt nevar jo tam nav pierādījumu, proti es varēju pateikt ka man tur viss strādā un jūs noticētu ! 


Kuram no mums ZZZ vai man ir Ticamāki pierādījumi ka ir strādājoš devais no informācijas kas ielikta forumā līdz 31.12.2008 ??? 

Šajā momentā es varu teikt to ka tu ZZZ esi vēl sliktākā situāicjā nekā es un tie tavi teksti ko rakstīji par mani Tāpat arī attiecās uz tevi tikai vēl vairāk jo tavi pierādījumi ir daudz Švakāki nekā manējie, tākā esi apdiršot mai pats sevi Dubūltā apdirsis  :: . 
Labs teiciens:
(kas bedri citiem rok paši tajā beigās iekrīt, un šodien es to bedri vēl dziļāku pieraku, lai ZZZ būtu cietāka piezemēšanās  ::  ).

Un tās tavas pasaciņas ka tev tur kautkas strādā vari stāstīt citiem, jo kamēr nav pierādījumi tikmēr tām ticēs mazi bērni, nevis pieauguši cilvēki !
Tādēļ es arī savlaicīgi uztaisīju topiku 5 decembrī lai varētu sarunāt kur kā satikties un pārbaudīt viens otra devaisus, lai nerastos šādas te situācijas, bet kas noticis tas noticis, žēl ka beigas ir Kā parasti.

----------


## ansius

nevajag epi, nebija jums runa par attiny, uz zzz godpraatiigi savu darbu izpildiija ko nevar pare tevi (epi) teikt. vajadzeeja jau sen iepsteet, nevis peec 31 atjeegties.

----------


## Delfins

EPI & zzz, davai uztaisam plenēru:
- savācās kādi 10 džeki no foruma (es būšu kā fotogrāfs  :: )
- abi atnesiet savas konstrukcijas
- kāds cits atnes (rūpnīcas) f.ģeneratoru + mērītāju
- viens atnes bisi (patrons pildīts ar sāli)

Uztaisam testu - zaudētajam šāviens dupsī... Visi strīdi tiks atrisināti godīgi un ļoti āti un efektīgi!!

OK? Davai?

----------


## Shark

Manuprāt to vai abas plates strādā var pārbaudīt samērā vienkārši. Šķiet, ka pat švakā mobilajā iespējams uzfilmēt īsus fragmentus(īsti nezinu man mobilais bez kameras). Vajag pieslēgt shēmu un atliek tikai redzēt ģenģeri un displeju. Tad onlinā pamainīt ģenģerī frekvenci un redzēt ko rāda displejs.  ::

----------


## zzz

epi siikais dirseej, abet tu vispaar apjeedz ko noziimee straadaajoshss aparaats?

Mans aparaats meera un raada frekvenci (dotajaa bildee - 31 komats shtrunts megahercus, tiek paarbaudiits vai augsheejaa robezha atbilst specifikaacijai).

siikaa dirseeja epja bildiitee ir kaarteejais vinja tjapljap lodeeshanas briinums bez jebkaadaa straadaashanas paziimeem. Kodu skrandas ar kuraam shis ir liidz shim ziimeejies, bija pilniigi defektiivas, un kompileetas prieksh tur kautkaadiem cikloniem,  kas nav CPLD, liidz ar to nafig neattiecas uz doto projektu. Kaa arii:

1. vinja veidojums satur tikai 3 7-segmentu indikatorus, kas ir par maz 7 ciparu atteeloshanai un liidz ar to labaakajaa gadiijumaa var paraadiit tos tikai ljoti kropliigaa veidaa trijaas porcijaas.

2. Tur ir piekjibinaats attiny, kuru siikais dirseejs epis taisaas izmantot 100ms takts sgnaala ieguushanai. Tas vien jau uzreiz *pilniibaa apgaazh* epja agraako izdirsienu "64 shuunas pietiek visam", tieshi par kuru arii striids bija. Tas ir, ar mikrokontrollera izmantoshanu epis pats personiigi demonstree un atziist ka ir samuldeejies pilniigu hujnju par cpld "pietiek visam".

3.  nu un finishs visam, epja hernja ta ir nafig nestraadaajosha.

Un jaa, es ta varu uzraadiit straadaajoshu aparaatu testeeshanai komisijai, shodien, riit, pirmdien, da jebkuraa laikaa. 

Ko uzraadiisi tu, siikais dirseej epi?

----------


## Epis

Tas ka ZZZ saka viņam kautkas tur strādā, un vispār ir uzlodēts vēl neko nenozīmē, ir vaidzīgi Pierādijumi, un tādi netika parādīti līdz gada beigām, tākā pēc Faktiem, pierādījumiem zzz ir tik pat daudz izdarījis cik es. (skarbā patiesība)

Bet ja grib Nopietni pārbaudīt kam kas strādā tad:
Vispirms ir jāzis tā 30Mhz signāla parametri, cik kvalitatīvs viņš būs ? kāds būs kontakts, (lai es varētu hyperlinxā kādu simulāciju uztaisīt par to signālu kvalitāti, un izdomāt vai ir jāliek kādi filtri,pastiprinātāji (tādā garā).. 
Jo savādāk var sanākt tā ka uz mana signālģenerātora (kas būs tas pats fpga dev.kits) viss ies bet no kāda cita ārējā signāla nekas neies, un kurš tad būs vainīgs ?? 

Līdz ar to nezinot šo svarīgo informāciju es arī neko līdz galam nevaru salodēt, bet ja kāds grib redzēt kādu VIDEO kur es izmantoju savējo signāl ģenerātoru tad tādu es varu salodēt un nofilmēt.

Un par šito problēmu es jau Savlaicīgi runāju 5 decembrī !!

----------


## Epis

Ja kāds grib kautko turpināt tad mani papild noteikumi esošiem ir šādi: 

1. jāpagarina termiņš par 29dienām tas ir 29.Janvāris 2009 jo es Par šīm lietām sāku runāt 5. oktobrī līdz ar to tas ir tas punkts pie kura es Apstājos to devaisu tālāk taisīt, tādēļ atbildot uz tiem 5. oktobra jautājumiem šodien sanāk ka man vēl ir 26 dienas lai visu pabeigtu. 

Vai kāds ir ar mieru ?

----------


## a_masiks

* Epis*
tātad - tev ir tūlīt un tagad strādājošs CPLD hercmetrs līdz 30Mhz?
Ja apstrīdi zzz devaisa darboties spēju - kāpēc gan neapstrīdēt tavējo vēl diktāk? It īpaši tāpēc, ka neesi uzrādījis pat plāksni ar 64 ceļļu CPLD!




> Ja kāds grib kautko turpināt tad mani papild noteikumi esošiem ir šādi:


 Nav nekādu PAPILDUS TAVU noteikumu. Kādi tie bija, tādi tie bija. Tas tikai lūzeri un ņergas vēlas atkārtot mačus, /ja nu necedrēti paveicas.../.
Sīks puņkutapa vēl esi. Pat pakāst ar godu nemāki! Vēeee...

----------


## zzz

video.

http://yy.lv/upload/index.php?ACT=4&f=11280&ext=AVI

Saakam ar 1 mhz, uzgriezham 1.5, paarsleedzam diapazonu, uzgriezham 30 mhz, peec tam 31. 

Vprochem, var redzeet ka blankings nestraadaa pareizi, nu i fig. Saliidzinot ar to ka siikajam dirseejam epim vispaar nekaa straadaajosha nav un shis plaano pats sevi apgaazt ar mikrokontrolera paliidziibu un taisiit hren vinj zin kaadu kropliiti tikai ar trim ciparinjiem, viss taapat skaidrs.

----------


## Epis

atkārtoju vēlreiz termiņš bīj gada beigas 31.12.2009 un valīdi ir vissi matreāli ko rādīji līdz tam, bet pēc tam tas jau ir ārpus konkursa, un tas izskatās kā mēģinājums pēc konkursa nodemonstrēt kautko strādājošu, bet konkurs jau pagājis un beidzies !

bet vispār es šodien mēģinot kādu veco Fcounter kodu nosintezēt atklāju ka kautkas ar Precision synthesis softa licenzi noticis,sačakarējies un pāris stundas čakarējos Enviroment variable licenzes faila atrašanās vietu vēlāk konstatēju ka Visual Web Developer 2008 compilējot Lapu restartē kompi un vispār kompis kautkā pēdejā laikā baigi čakarējās, laikam pienācis laiks windowsu pārinstalēt  ::

----------


## Delfins

tīrās atmazkas.

----------


## zzz

Redz siikais dirseej epi , starpiiba ta taada ka man ir ko demonstreet, tev  - nekaa. 

Ko ta tu tur veel pashlaik taisies drudzhaini kompileet? Raadi to kas ir. To pashu plati ar trim indikatoriem, tikai straadaajoshaa veidaa. Kaut arii taa uzreiz izgaazhas pilniibaa kaa neatbilstosha uzdevumam (satur mikrokontroleri). Ja meera - dafai demonstree valjaa. Mani baigi interesee kaadaa cherezh zhopu veidaa tu taisies raadiit 7 ciparu rezultaatu uz 3 ciparu indikaatora.  ::

----------


## Epis

Tā nav nekāda ATMAZKA tie ir pašu radītie NOTEIKUMI ! un tie ir Jāievēro !! un pēc viņiem ir jānosaka UZVARĒTĀJS !!
Noteikumi ir Noteikumi, viss kas notiek 2009.gadā vairs uz konkursu neatiecās.
Formāli ZZZ padirsa tāpat kā es un visi pārējie kas pieteicās vispār neko neparādija tādēļ netiek ieskaitīti. 
Vēlreiz pierādijumu lists: ZZZ vs EPIS 
ZZZ:  1na devaisa bilde- dranķīga kvalitāte, neko nevar saprast...kā bonus bildē spīd displeys
        + 1na signāl ģenerātora bilde (ticamības moments ir lielāks nekā devaisa bildei)
EPIS: 1na devaisa bilde - laba kvalitāte, detaļas redzamas.
        + Loģikas VHDL test kods kas pierāda ka devaisu var uztaisīt uz 1nas 64cell CPLD+ārējais 100ms CLock Source (var būt attiny) šeit koda links:
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2562
Post subject: BCD counter 7Seg_LED driver KODS 
PostPosted: Mon Aug 04, 2008 10:28 am 

Tā ir Mācība ZZZ kad atstāj visu uz pēdējo dienu, būtu pāris dienas iepriekš iepostējis būtu arī paspējis Video, +kodu ielikt un varētu svinēt savu ilgi gaidīto uzvaru  :: , bet tagat aiz paša nolaidības neko augstāk par manu līmeni nav ticis  :: 

ZZZ var iedot kādu goda rakstu par centību 2009 gadā, un kad arī ielikšu kādu vidaku tad man tehniski pienākās tāds pats, jo 2009gadā nav nekādu termiņu, noteikumu kā ko taisīt, tākā man nekur nav jāsteidzās. 
un izrādās ka kompis ir pilns ar vīrusies (laikam vakar dabūju no viena čaļa kad viņa USB Flashatmiņā failus kopēju tad tie vīrusi arī saskrēja kompī, jo līdz tam viss gāja) tagat tīru un moš tad softi atkal strādās kā agrāk.

----------


## ansius

epi, iemācies ar godu zaudēt!

zzz ielika bildi kuraa redzams aparaats un tas arii raada (un gan pro aparaats gan pashataisiitaas raada ljoti liidziigus ciparus un tik daudz jau saprast var) peec tam zzz ielika video kuraa skaidri nodemonstree straadaajoshu iekaartu. 

savakaart epis ir lielicis vienu bildi kuraa pat ekraans neko neraada. piedod bet es arii varu salodeet plati uz kuras buus detaljas to nofotograafeet ka taa straadaa (bet nu vismaz iesleegt buutu pacenties epi)

visiem ir taa pat skairds uzvareetaajs, bet nee epiz tak nevar zaudeet...

atvainojos pareejiem foruma daliibniekiem par izteicieniem, bet IDIOTU BARS!!!

----------


## Epis

Mana Interpretācija par to kā varētu izskatītes godīgs salīdzinājums:

Tātad Es tagat domāju kā neatkarīgs novērtājs kura uzdevums noskaidrot, kurš konkursā ir uzvarējis pēc matreāliem, kas tika iesniegti līdz konkursa beigām. 

Un te nav nekādu personīgo emocīju, alkas pēc uzvaras,slavas,utt.. 
pētot to ZZZ bildi var skaidri izdarīt šādus secinājumus no bildē spīdošiem LEDiem: 
1. to kad plate ir pieslegta pie strāvas.
2. to kas displejs Spīd.
var dot kādu 30% punktus par strāvas esamību un spīdošiem Lediem.

Manā bildē nekas nespīd līdz ar to nav nekādu vizualu pierādījumu ka kautkas strādātu vai nestrādātu. 0 % punkti

tālāk pētot paša izstrādājuma kvalitāti Savā bildē redzu ka trūkst 4 dispeju un nevar redzēt plates apakšu tātad var redzēt kā salodētas tikai augšējās detaļas, kas dod 50% lielu pārliecību ka plate varētu būt strādājoša.
ZZZ bildē kā jau bildē ar sliktu kvalitāti neko lāga nevar saskatīt:Lodējumi nav redzami, detaļas arī miglā tītas, ļoti daudz visādu mistisku vadu (kas izskatās ļoti aizdomīgi!), varēja tomēr uzlodēt visu uz 1nas protatip plates. tākā no bildes vispār grūti saprast kādas detaļas, kā salodēts un tādēļ es dodu kādu 20% lielu pārliecības momentu ka kautkas reāli arī varētu strādāt (dēļ tiem spīdošiem Lediem) 

kopā Epis 50% ZZZ 50% 
(man jau gribējās sev ielikt vairāk bet tākā abi pierādījumi ir Plikas bildes tad līmenis arī ir vienāds.)




> savakaart epis ir lielicis vienu bildi kuraa pat ekraans neko neraada. piedod bet es arii varu salodeet plati uz kuras buus detaljas to nofotograafeet ka taa straadaa (bet nu vismaz iesleegt buutu pacenties epi)


 Neko nerāda displejs jo CPLD tač programmas iekšā nav bet tik pat labi varēju ielikt tur Fake programmu kas uzliktu Fiksētus ciparu un klaigāt ka man viss strādā, vai vēl labāk uztaisīt iekš CPLD vienkāršu Serial to parallel loģiku un tad izmantot tip savu Fpga kitu kā "testējamā signāla ģenerātoru" bet īstanībā signāla vietā ietu seriālas LCD dispeja vērtības, ko tad arī CPLD attēlotu un tad es atkal varētu lielīties ka man baigi viss strādā. beigās nonāktu līdz tam ka vaidzētu ar oscilu to ienākošo countera signālu attēlot lai pārliecinātos ka tas nav Fake, tādēļ paši saprotiet šitā lieta ir sarežģita un pierādīt ka kautkas strādā nav nemaz tik viegli un ar pliku devaisa bilid ir stipri vien par maz

----------


## Jon

Vai pēc 2000 postiem nepienāktos kvalifikācija *grafomānijas fanāts*?

----------


## zzz

Heh, siikais dirseej epi, ja riit darbaa/forumaa paraadiisies Vinchi, tad aprunaasimies ar vinju. Gatavojies uzraadiit savus iedomaatos 50 % straadaajoshaa veidaa.

----------


## Epis

Labs i, nav ko cepties. 

savam devaisam to cpld kodu pietaisīt varēšu tad kad kompim visu windowsu pārinstalēšu un tad progas pa jaunu uzinstalēšu, un pēc savas pieredzes varu teikt ka tāda operācija ir jāveic 2x gadā un pēdējā reize bīj kautkas vasarā. 
bet runājot par pašu kodu tad nebūs tik viegli to kodu kas bīj paredzēts 64cel cpld pārlikt uz 2vām 32cel cpld, kā galvenā problēma ir limitētais vadu daudzums starp CPLD (pagaidām starp cpld ir tikai 3 vadi tākā būs bišķi galva jāpalauza kā to loģiku sadalīt starp čipiem ar minimālu vadu skaitu. 
viss vienkāršāk jau būtu izmantot to attiny netikai kā 10ms clock ģenerātoru, bet arī BCD ciparu ģenerēšanā un tālāk jau seriāli katru ciparu nosūtīt CPLD deserializerim, kas attēlos! tas protams būtu Optimāls variants, jo varētu realizēt uz 1nas 32cel cpld, un laikam būs tam 3kāršam led dispejam tās 3 GND kājas jāslēdz caur 3 tranzistoriem pašreizējo 9 cpld IO vietā

----------


## zzz

Par veelu, siikais dirseej. Visam bija jabuut gatavam jau pagaajshgad. Ja tu veel buutu maaceejis satureet muti ciet un atziit ka neko neesi pabeidzis un liidz ar to esi totaali zaudeejis, tas tev buutu bijis vieniigais bonusa punkts. Tachu peec tavaam peedeejo dienu bezjeedziigajaam dirshanaam - nokaartosim to lietinju ar Vinchi paliidziibu.

----------


## jeecha

Ko tad tas CPLD dariis ja kontrolieris nodarbosies ar BCD dekodeeshanu uz 7 segmentiem, displeja multiplekseeshanu un timing signaala gjenereeshanu? Kaada jeega tad tur vispaar no CPLD+kontroliera vietaa pilniigi pietiktu ar kontrolieri (lietojot kontroliera ieksheejo skaitiitaaju) + aareeju 8 bitu skaitiitaaju (vai diviem, atkariibaa no taa cik aatru signaalu var iebarot izveeleetaa kontroliera skaitiitaajaa). Un paaris aareejie skaitiitaaji maksaa krietni leetaak pat par 32 cellju CPLD.

Starp citu - visas shiis jezgas saakums bija tieshi faktaa ka Epis apgalvoja ka visu sho var izdariit ar VIENU 64 cellju CPLD (nerunaajot par siikumiem -kristaalu, bypass kondensatoriem, baroshanu utml) un vairaak nekas arii nav vajadziigs. Un tas ko Epis tagad te gruzii par kautkaadiem ticamiibas momentiem ir vienkaarshi beernishkjiigi. Epis, esi normaals dzheks un sanjemies tak beidzot atziit ka 1) pats neko straadaajoshu uztaisiijis neesi, 2) ar pliku 64cell CPLD prieksh shii uzdevuma tomeer ir par iisu. Pie tam ja arii Epis buutu uztaisiijis liidz galam savu piedaavaato variantu ar attiny papildus CPLD - taapat tas buutu Epja fiasko sakaraa ar "viens 64 cellju CPLD pietiek visam" kunkstieniem.

P.S. Es pats taa arii neko neuztaisiiju - vienkaarshi vlom bija. Taakaa manu loozera viedokli paareejie driikst ignoreet.

----------


## a_masiks

> atkārtoju vēlreiz termiņš bīj gada beigas 31.12.2009 un valīdi ir vissi matreāli ko rādīji līdz tam, bet pēc tam tas jau ir ārpus konkursa, un tas izskatās kā mēģinājums pēc konkursa nodemonstrēt kautko strādājošu, bet konkurs jau pagājis un beidzies !


 Nu, zzz SAVU devaisu prezenteeja preciizi - 31.12.2008, pashaa vakaraa. Deva epim pilnu iespeeju buut pirmajam. 
Epis nespeeja savu devaisu dajebkaadaa veidaa dabuut gatavu dzelzii. Tieshi shaadi bija noteikumi. Straadaajosh dzelzis. Uzvar tas, kursh uztaisa straadaajoshu devaisu. Nevis emuleetu kodu.
Ko paveicis zzz - ir redzams. Pofig cik preciizi straadaa, vai straadaa ar gljkukiem vai bez, kaada ir esteetiskaa kvalitaate - saliidzinot ar to, ka epim nav nekaa - jebkursh +- straadaajosh un deriibu noteikumiem atbilstosh devais dod uzvaru deriibaas.
Protams, varu laipni piedaavaat epim uzkaitiit - KURUS no deriibu noteikumiem vinsh ir izpildiijis? (ieprieksh iesaku tos izlasiit, lai nebuutu lieka bezjeegas putinaashana!)

----------


## Epis

vispār es dažreiz nesaprotu kādēļ neviens toreiz neticēja tam ka es teicu ka to counteri var uztaisīt ar 1nu 64cel cpld+10hz clock source (tieši tā es visu laiku saku) ? es pat ieliku veselu kodu kur to visu tehniski pārbaudīju tikai uz dev.kita realizēju un tāpat neviens netic ? 

Varbūt kādam nav ticības kodam vai ?  vai domājat ka kods var strādāt iekš fpga, bet iekš cpld viņš neies ? kur problēma ?

----------


## ansius

epi parādi ejošu iekārtu un tad runā! kaut vai mob video kas reāli straadā kā F merītājs...

----------


## zzz

> UN ar šito kodu es jau faktiski esu pierādījis ka ar 64 macrocell CPLD  MAX3000 (alteras) EPM3064ALC44-10 2.1$mazumā vairumā kapeikas(lētāk par PIC16,18 un citiem brīnumiem) var uztaisīt tādu primitīvu frekvences counteri (ja kas paliek vieta pat RTC clock counterim, lai varētu precīzi noskaitīt tos 10Hz .
> 
> šiet jums nemākuļi kods  
> 
> defektiiva draza nahren izdzeesta
> 
> Un tagat paskat man ar ko var ātrāk,lētāk uztaisīt šādas primitīvas mantiņas, ar CPLD vai PIC,AVR, un ctiiem MCU ??? 
> CPLD dizaina cenu, izmaksas šeit neviens nepārsitīs,


 


> 30Mhz digitālais frekvences skaitītājs, digitālo signālu oscils priekš manis ir pa vieglu,


 Taadi luuk siikaa dirseeja epja vijebonchki. Tikai tas viss bija siikaa dirseeja epja tuksha mutes bruukjeeshana. Kaa jau parasti.

----------


## zzz

Ja siikajam dirseejam epim tur gribaas visaadus attiny likt klaat, tad lai nu shis pieveersh uzmaniibu iipashi pats savam pazinjojumam:




> (ja kas paliek vieta pat RTC clock counterim, lai varētu precīzi noskaitīt tos 10Hz .

----------


## Epis

Jebkurā gadījumā vaig kautkādu ārēju kristālu un tajā dizainā uz CPLD palika vieta kādiem 4 celliem un tad sanāk 4bit counteris kas, varētu jau tur vēl dabūt pāris cellus brīvus izmantojot mazāk displey vadus.  tākā to jau vaidzēja zināt ka CPLD nav iekšējo Oscilātoru izņemot jauno lattice ispMACH 4000ZE čipus ar to var realizēt 100% apmērā bez ārējā oscila visu ko teicu.

Tākā ir jāsaprot tev pašam ZZZ kādas ir CPLD iespējas un arī tas kad es kā cilvēks nevaru visu laiku nekļūdīgi atcerēties ka man tam savam apgalvojumam jāpieliek klāt tā frāze "100-6.25ms clock source" 





> (ja kas paliek vieta pat RTC clock counterim, lai varētu precīzi noskaitīt tos 10Hz .


 šitas teksts laikam bīja valīds ar 1nu 7seg displeja ciparu, jo es toreiz rēķināju tos cellus un ja teicu tad tā arī ir, vienīgi jūs jau brēcāt ka 1 cipars ir pa švaku !!  tākā vaig tekstu skatīties kontekstā ar to ko es rakstu, nevis izraut kādu frāzi neksatoties uz iepriekš teiktā !!, jo es izsaku šādus viedokļus tikai tad kad esu tos pārbaudījis !! bet ja nēsu pārbaudījis tad izsaku spriedumu varbūtības formā (lai varētu vēlāk no vārdiem atteikties!)

----------


## a_masiks

*Epis* ,  tad, izlaižot tukšu flūdu - tavs apgalvojums, ka spēsi uztaisīt 30Mhz hercmetru (F-counteri) ar LED displeju uz tikai vienas 64 CPLD mikrenes - bija kļūda un nav taisnība? Tb - derības, kas tika tikai tamdēļ noslēgtas, esi pazaudējis? Tā? (vēlama īsa un konkrēta atbilde, ar "jā", vai "nē"... "nē" gadījumā uzrādot strādājošu devaisu līdz 2008.12.31)

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai tā kļūdu atzīšanas paģērēšana nav savu problēmu projekcija?

Kāpēc šis projekts ir tik īpašs? Dēļ ierobežota mikrenes veiktspējas apjoma?

----------


## GuntisK

Lai šeit mazāk būtu strīdu- Epi parādi sava frekvenčmēra bildes darbībā. Tā lai vismaz redzams, ka cipari spīd. Savādāk skatos, ka no tām krutajām mikrenēm tev nekādas jēgas nav...

----------


## Mosfet

Apsveicu ZZZ ar veiksmīgu projektu. Kā solīts laikā.Pielikumu paskatijos viss pamatos -ok
Diemžēl Epis vairāk par tukšu muldēšanu neko nav spējīgs.Pasaki vēl ka ZZZ nav pareizas krāsas ledi. Bērniņ Epi ja tev māca kādas šaubas par ZZZ f-metra darbību 
tad lūdzu paskaties vismaz ZZZ pielikumu failu . 
A tavs koda murgojums ne visai iet.

----------


## zzz

> Vai tā kļūdu atzīšanas paģērēšana nav savu problēmu projekcija?
> 
> Kāpēc šis projekts ir tik īpašs? Dēļ ierobežota mikrenes veiktspējas apjoma?


 Redz, raimondinj, shis ir tehnisks forums, nevis sociologu vai psihologu vai tamliidziigu muldamzinaatnju saiets. Atskjiriibaa no taadaam, tehnikaa ir pienjemts par saviem vaardiem atbildeet. Maldinoshi un meliigi apgalvojumi sheit ir neveelami (uz raimondinja sarunaatajaam muljkjiibaam par visa kaa paraleelsleegumiem arii attiecas).

Taa kaa siikai dirseejs epis izbiidiija augstaak citeetos tekstus un vispaar meetaaja pirkstus stilaa "šiet jums nemākuļi kods", tad shis tika uzaicinaats savus vaardus pamatot ar darbiem. Shim iznaaca chiks un nekas.

Starp citu raimondinj, ja jau tu te maisies pa vidu tad tjipa paskaidro vienu lietu - innovaacijas un attiistiiba - tas ir tad, kad daudz runaa un neko straadaajoshu neuzbuuvee, vai tomeer ar runaashanu vien nav pietiekami un vajadziigs ir tieshi reaals produkts?

----------


## Vinchi

Šī strīdēšanās ir vienreiz jāizbeidz!
EPI atzīsti ka uzdevumu nēsi izpildījis un beidz runāt pretī.

Tavam aparātam pat LED cipariņi nedeg un postos pieminēts ka kaut kas vēl jāpielobo. Vienkārši plika plate kas zin vai tas tavs kods kopā ar plati vispār strādā?

ZZZ veikumam varbūt izpildījums ir drusku necils bet vismaz strādā, mainās frekvence!

Kā mēs bez video EPI pateiksim vai tavs aparāts strādā, bet tas vairs na īpaši būtiski jo video ta nebija!


Varbūt tomēr šeit ir kāds kurš uzskata ka EPIS uzdevumu ir paveicis? (Izņemot pašu EPI)

----------


## marizo

Ar interesi vēroju tēmas ierakstus, tomēr ne intereses par CPLD  dēļ, bet lai pabrīnītos, kā var savu teikto mēģināt grozīt pēc vajadzības. Epi, tiešām žēl, ka nespēj pateikt, ka uzdevumu neizpildīji līdz salīgtajam datumam. Starp citu- neredzu šķēršļus, lai pabeigtu projektu kaut līdz 31.12.2009.
Varbūt vajag forumā uzrīkot balsojumu, lai katrs varētu atdot balsi par to iekārtu, ar kuru gribētu izmērīt frekvenci?

----------


## zzz

Iisteniibaa saakotneejam uzdevumam (frekvences meeriishana liidz 30 MHz ar izskjirtspeeju 10 Hz) vispaar nebija nepiecieshams niekoties ar CPLD, tam pilniigi pietiek ar parastu mikrokontroleri (netaa atrodami paaris desmitu jau gatavu projektu) plus veel mikrokontrolera resursi ljauj realizeet visaadas papildus ekstras - viss aizsaakaas no tvdxa supertransiivera runaam, nu un transiiverii tiek meeriita heterodiina frekvence, bet uz displeja vajag redzeet uztvershanas frekvenci - kas tipiski noziimee ka izmeeriitajai frekvecei veel ir jaapieskaita vai jaatnjem  starpfrekveces(chu) veertiibas. Ar MK to izdariit ir ljoti vienkaarshi, ieksh CPLD - nuuu, ja zina kaa, tad arii var, bet tur tomeer ir shauri. 

Nu un gala iznaakums dabiski  ir - plikaa vienaa pashaa standarta 64 shuunu CPLD dotajai specifikaacijai atbilstosha frekvences meeriitaaja logjika neievietojas pat sapraatiigi minimizeetaa konfiguraacijaa. Ar optimaalu funcionalitaati - veel lielaakaa meeraa nee. PIlniigi preteeji epja muldeeshanaam.

Ladna fig s toboi zolotaja ribka. 

epiiiiii, pats 29. janvaari piesauci, pabeigsi savu veidojumu? Tev tiek dota iespeeja. Galu galaa arii "alternatiivajaam" pieejaam ir pamaacoshaa veertiiba, tachu tikai tad ja taas ir novestas liidz reaalam rezultaatam.  Neejoshi pusfabrikaati un virtuaalas kodu skrandinjas *neskaitaas*.

----------


## zzz

> tākā to jau vaidzēja zināt ka CPLD nav iekšējo Oscilātoru izņemot jauno lattice ispMACH 4000ZE čipus ar to var realizēt 100% apmērā bez ārējā oscila visu ko teicu.


 Muahahaa, prikola peec aizgaaju apskatiijos uz epja jauno lattices 4000ze. Ooo, tas bija jautri.  :: 

Taa.

1. No shii citaata tachu tu neatsakies, epi, ko, un nevaidi ka izrauts no konteksta? Luudzu skaidri precizee kas ir 100% apmeers viss, ko tu teici, ko tu tur vari realizeet.

2. Izklaasti luudzu plashaak kaadas ir taas smalkaas jaunaas lattices oscilaatora un taimera fiichas un kaa taas tev paliidzeetu izveidot frekvences meeriitaaju saskanjaa ar  pirmo punktu uz visiem 100% (ja negribi, tad sho punktu vari izlaist)

3. Plz apskati mikrosheemu 74hc4060 (mazs leets niecinsh, 25 sankjiki argusaa un, jaa, jaa, kvarcu arii var). Vai shii mikrosheema pieliekot to klaat alteras  max cpld, tev pietiekamaa meeraa aizvieto latticces iipasho fiichu? Ja nee, skaidri *pamato* kas ir principiaalaas atskjiriibas, kaapeec lattices fiicha der, bet shis nee. Ja der okei, lieliski - izmet aaraa to zhuljiciibu, ko tu tur taisiijies ar mikrokontroleri taisiit un takts signaalam izmanto sho te 74hc4060 ar kvarcu (starp citu, shaadaa konfiguraacijaa 74hc4060 plus max 3064 imho, viss frekvences meeriitaajs vismaz minimaali atbilstoshss saakotneejam uzdevumam patieshaam vareetu ievietoties uz 100%. Visai akuraats dizains gan buutu vajadziigs.)

Nu un mazs ieteikums - neintelektuaalas tranzistoru atsleegas tjipa ULN2803 utml arii lietot driiksti. Citaadi taada tur 7 segmentu lodeeshana pa taisno pie cpld izejaam ir stipri suudiigs un partizaanisks stils.

----------


## egilssk

Man patreiz nav skaidrs, vai te ir reāls projekts, vai tikai mērīšanās ar idejām.
Lieta tāda, ka 30Mhz frekvenču mērītāju ar izšķirtspēju 10Hz ar parastu kvarca oscilatoru nevar uztaisīt.
Kvarca precizitāte normālā temperatūras diapazonā ir 100ppm (0.01%) , bet jūs gribat 10E-7.
Tāpēc jau nopietni frekvences mērītāji ir tik dārgi, ka tiem ir termostabilizēti atbalsta oscilatori ar iespēju pieregulēt frekvenci.
Lai precīzi nomērītu frekvenci, mēs darbā frekvenču mērītāju vairākas stundas pirms tam sildām.
To Epim- tie vecie krievu mēraparāti ir krietni labāki par lētajiem ķīniešu ražojumiem.

----------


## zzz

Mans projekts ir gatavs, straadaashanu var redzeet bildees un gdf faili arii ielikti. Haltuura protams bet funkciju veic.

Runa visu laiku ir par izskjirtspeeju - ka meeriitaajs var saskaitiit un atainot tos minimums 3*10^6 impulsus pie meeriishanas intervaala 100 ms.

Absoluutaa precizitaate shajaa konkursaa tiek atstaata aiz iekavaam (sapraata robezhaas), tur patieshaam vajadzeetu termostabilizeetu  kvarcu utt, tachu striidinsh ir par cpld dizaina prasmeem (un epja idiotismu  cpld sakaraa apgaazhsanu), un ja logjika straadaa pareizi, izmantojot garden variety 10 Mhz kvarcu, tad preciizaa termostabilizeetaa kvarca piespraushana taa vietaa nekaadas izmainjas logjikaa neprasa.  

Es ta varu izvilkt un piesleegt krievu militaaro Hiacinti un buutu arii absoluutaa precizitaate, bet epis nabadzinsh tak bankroteetu nafig kaut ko liidziigu meegjinot nopirkt digikejaa.  ::  Taapeec uz sho niansi spiests netiek.

----------


## Andrejs

> Es ta varu izvilkt un piesleegt krievu militaaro Hiacinti


 Atsvaidzini atmiņu, par ko ir runa. Itkā krievos biju un radioaparatūru remontēju, bet par šādu verķi neatceros.

par frekvences mērītāju začots!
epis suks  ::

----------


## zzz

Hiacinte

http://www.rbs.ru/vttv/99/firms/kozitsky/r-giac.htm

Termostabilizeetais kvarca gjeneratora kjiegjeliitis (vai kjiegjelis atkariibaa kaa skataas  ::  ), relatiivi tipiskais frekvences etalons  krievu militaaristiem utml, vietaas, kur patieshaam vajag (iisvilnju raadinjos ar sintezatoriem utml). 

Iekshaa taam ir mazs termosinsh ar sildiitaaju un pasham kvarcam zelta paarklaajums ar ir uzlikts taa deviigi.  ::

----------


## Epis

beidzot pārtaisīju (4h pagāja) to 64cel cpld kodu uz 2viem 32cell EPM3032ATC44-10 čipiem un 7Led dispejiem kur ik pēc 100ms iedegsies 2vi dispeji skrienot pa apli 1 sekundē varēs visus ciparus nolasīt 2.5reizes ! daļēji tas tādēļ ka man ir tas kombinētais 3vienā Led segments (un būs vēl jānopērk viens). 
vispār sanāca divreiz visu pārkodēt, jo sākumā uztaisīju kodu kur 1na cpld attēlo +skaita 3BCD ciparus bet tākā ir 7cipari tad nācās katram čipam savu kodu pietaisīt, un nācās bišķi pačakarēties. 
un es domāju ka to Attiny vispār neizmatnošu, jo tāpat tas signāls būs jāģenerē ar savu lielo dev.kitu un tad papildus tam frekvences signālam tur pat arī uztaisīšu 100ms signālu (šito loģikā vieglāk uzkodēt nekā kodēt attiny).

vēl jāpielodē trūkstošie ledi un jāpārnes projekts no Quartus EPM3032ATC44-10 softa uz ispLever  un savējā CPLD (kvartusā vieglāk kodus rakstīt un compilēt + simulēt) un jāuzkodē tas frekvences ģenerātors + jānofilmē.

apstījos ZZZ kodu un kā jau bīju domājis viņš visu nevis kodēja bet gan zīmēja ar blokshēmām un tiem gatavajiem elementiem, un no šādiem vadu mudžekļiem skaidrība kas kā viņam tur strādā neradās, es saprotu tikai HDL kodus un RTL shēmās tikai pa retam apskatos kas tur darās.

----------


## zzz

tas ka shemochkas nesaproti, taas ir tavas privaataas probleeminjas.  ::  ( tas ir sameeraa prikoliigi uz cita episkaa bazaara fona "par State machine Loģiku un to nepieciešamību", kur epis ciitiigi posteeja milzu paladzinjus ar logjikas sheemaam - tu tur ko, taapat vien uz dullo bakstiijies un priecaajies ka smuki izskataas, vai?)

Kaa arii tev ir jaatbild uz paaris jautaajumiem par tavu bazaaru par lattices 4000 ze fiichaam un 100% tai sakaraa. 

Veidojums, kur pie 2x32 shuunu cpld karaasies klaat pizdec fpga devkits ar dahrena shuunaam, nebuus vis iisti okei, jo kaut kaa pavisam galiigi apgaazh slaveno teezi "ar 64 shuunaam pietiek visaaaaam11!!!11!1"  :: 

Takts signaala daliishanai driiksti izmantot 74hc4060. Ja tev ar to nepietiek - pamato kaapeec nepietiek.

----------


## zzz

Bet nu labi, shemochkas (taas vai uzlabota varianta) darbiibu apdiskuteesim tad kad epis buus iesniedzis savu projektu pabeigtaa veidaa. Citaadi vienpuseeji no taa jeega maza, jo nav preteejaas puses ar ko saliidzinaat.

Staarp citu, ko ta tu, epi, pats sev gruutiibas sagaadaa dizainu uz diviem 32 shuunu cpld dalot?




> (atradu MAX3000 64 cellu 100TQFP pakā CPLD uzlodētu uz CIII plates, atliek nolodēt un čips man būs rokā


 Kur probleema? TQFP pakas tak uz urraa lodeejas, ne? nemaz nerunaajot ka 2 dolaarus tikai maksaa.

----------


## Epis

> Staarp citu, ko ta tu, epi, pats sev gruutiibas sagaadaa dizainu uz diviem 32 shuunu cpld dalot?


 šito vieglāk bīj salodēt, bet grūtāk kodu rakstīt, bet to ka kodu var uzrakstīt arī tādam variantam to es pēc intuīcjas teicu, bet izrādījās grūtāk nekā bīju domājis, jo knapi knapi salīda tā loģika, un ne ar pirmo piegājienu, bet gan ar kādu 20-to !! 




> Kur probleema? TQFP pakas tak uz urraa lodeejas, ne? nemaz nerunaajot ka 2 dolaarus tikai maksaa.


 Ja ir plate uz kuras var uzlodēt tad lodējās ļoti ātri, daudz ātrāk nekā kādu DIP čipu ar lidojošajiem vadiem, kur katrs vads vēl jānoloba, lodpastā jāiebāž(lai labāks lodējums) + gali jāaplodē lai vispār kautkur varētu iebāzt un tad jālodē, šeit viss notiek ātri uzsmērē alvas pastu uzliec čipu un nobrauc ar lodmuru  :: .

----------


## zzz

Taa jau nu vinsh i. Tikai plate prieksh TQFP korpusinja no debesiim nekriit.   ::  Taa ir vai nu 

1.jaapasuuta kantorii tjipa Almiko - kas ir neekonomiski prieksh eksperimentaala projekta 1 eksemplaaraa, 
vai 
2.jaataisa pasham  - kas ir bishkji netriviaali maajas apstaakljos un praktiski obligaati prasa lietot fotoprocesu, 
vai 
3.jaalieto kaada maketene speciaali prieksh TQFP -  kas arii savu kapeicinju maksaa un nav gluzhi katraa bodee, kur buutu DIP maketenes.

Taadi mazi tehniski siikuminji, kuri neieskaitaas kaa plusinji cpld pieejai frekvences meeriitaaja buuvnieciibaa.

----------


## Epis

ir tā ka mēģināju nokomplēt tos loģikas kodus uz ispLever softa un vecais errors metās atkal ārā, laikam, esu jau visu izmēģinājis, arī jaunus licenzes failus dabūju, bet nekā un laikam ka vienīgi atliek lādēt jaunāko programmas versiju jo man liekās ka problēma tajos jaunajos licenzes failos kas izskatās bišķi savādāki nekā vecie un moš tad mans vecais softs vairs ņem pretī. reku errors.
visi enviroment variable ir preizi uzlikti.
[attachment=0:1o4wanza]IspLever Error.JPG[/attachment:1o4wanza]

----------


## Epis

Beidzot softs strādā un sintezē tos VHDL failus, problēma bīj tajā licenzē kas man bīj beigusies (termiņš 6 mēneši) un pa to laiku viņi nomainīja tos sintēzes softus kurus dod par brīvu priekš šī te free ispLEVER_Starter edition softa, un šodien nokačāju jauno Synplify Synthesis Module SYN_starter_p3.exe vecā Precision synthesis vietā un +jaunāko pamat softa veriju un visu pārinstalējot ar jaunajām licenzēm viss tagat strādā.
Tā ir ar tām programmām ka ik pa laikam viņas ir jāpārlādē no jauna jo jaunās licenzes vecās versijas vairs neatbalsta. 
Vaidzēs arī Quartus 8.0 novilkt jo tur ir līdzīgi ka vecajam softam licenzes termiņš beidzies, bet jaunajam softam vispār vairāk to licenzi nevaig, līdz ar to jāinstalē jaunais softs.

Es uz plates izdomāju pārlodēt to 7seg dispeja GND vadus un tai vietā lai katrs gnd savienotos ar 3CPLD kājām es likšu 1nu 2222A tranzistoru un slēgšu viņu ar 1nu CPLD kāju un kopā būs uz plates 7 šādi slēdzēj tranzistori, tagat jāiemēģina kā viņš slēgsies lai pārbaudītu vai pareizi salodēts.
un vēl nopirku otru Led dispeju bet tas ir 4vienā Zaļo ledu un tur viss ir otrādākies, proti segnemtu slēdži ir VCC vadi un paši segmenti kā GND pini un tranzsitors tur būs jāliek otrādies tranzistori, ja tas segments būtu tāds pats kā pirmais tad kopā vaidzētu tikai 4rus tranzisorus.

----------


## Epis

Vispār man ir baigā skādē bīju domājis šo sestdien svētdien pakodēt un to Fmetru pabeigt bet tai vietā viens vienīgs čakars ar programmu licenzēm un pārinstalēšanu.
kad pagājšajā postā pateicu ka visi softi tagat strādā bišķi samelojos jo strādāja uz to momentu tikai fpga ispLever starter softs, bet ispLever Clasic CPLD softu nebīju vēl dabūjis līdz strādājošam variantam, un es, protams, sākumā domāju ka tas synplicity sintēzes softs strādās gan priekš CPLD, gan FPGA (vismaz vecajām progām tā bīja), bet izrādījās ka CPLD tas sintezātors neņem, un ir jākačā atsevišķi pēc nosaukuma tā pate sintezātor proga, bet cita versija "9.4 L1" un šito progu, lai dabūtu jāsūta e-pasts un tad jāgaida kamēr viņi apstiprinās un atsūtīs atpakaļ download linku un sestdien es aizsūtīju to mailu un ātrākais pirmdien, otradien ka varēšu softu novilkt un tad beidzot to savu CPLD kodu nosintezēt un kautko arī ieprogrammēt.

un tā ir pagājusi vesela nedēļa un vēl nēsu ticis pie strādājošas programmas (tam pašam Quartus 7.2 web edition man tagat ir 30 dienu Trial verija jo arī licenzes vairs nav! jākačā Quartus 8.0 Web kam licenzi vairs nevaig (paldies dievam ka tam vairs to licenzi nevaig, vismaz tad būs programma kuru arī pēc kādiem 10 gadiem varēs ieinstalēt uz XP2 un kas arī ies, nekā tagat viss jāpārkačā un ar 30-50kb/s tādu softu lai novilktu paiet vesela diena !!

Ja kādam vēl nav apnicis Lasīt šitos manus bezjēdzīgs palagus par samērā debīlām problēmām kā neizpratne par to kādēļ softu licenzes vairs neiet, tad varu vēl pateikt ka es te parakājos netā par tādu intresantu tematu kā nākotnes konfigurējamās programmējamo čipu idejas, un atradu visādus intresantus rakstus viens no tiem sucās šādi:
DOMAIN-SPECIFIC HYBRID FPGA:
ARCHITECTURE AND FLOATING POINT APPLICATIONS
google var atrast gan PDf gan Slaidus
te vēlviens papīrs: QUKU: A Coarse Grained Paradigm for FPGA  linkus var atrast pagoglējot !!
abos divos iet runa par to ka vaidzētu iekš fpga blakus tiem LUT novietot augstākas integritātes elementus, pēc idejas kautku līdzigu musdienu fpga DSP blokiem bet daudz funkcionālakus kā piemēram FPU ADD/SUB un arī reizinātāju un pats galvenais ka tai attiecībai starp šādiem fiksētajiem blokiem un LUT loģiku ir jābūt mazākai, tas nozīmē ka to bloku skaitam salīdzinot ar tagadējo fpga bloku skaitu kur 1ns DSP bloks ir uz katriem 2000Lut vaidzētu būt apmēram tā 1BLoks pret 300-500LUT un tad piemēram manai 6000Lut fpga varētu būt kādi 12 DSP bloki, un tā galvenā ideja jau ir iekš tā ka šādi varētu paaugstināt to fpga silikona izmantošanas % jo pagaidām pēc datiem 92% no visa silikona aizņem pliki vadi un tikai 8% ir tie LUT+RAM atmiņa, un tiem čipiem kuriem ir tie DSP bloki tā efektivitāte ir augstāka, bet joprojām tas ir šausmīgi maz jo lai ar tādiem Lut uztaisītu kādu MCU kodolu tiek pattērēti 15-30x vairāk čipa laukuma (tas ir tranzistori, ceļi utt..) un kā viena no izejām kā palielināt to datu apstrādes jaudu ir likt vairāk fiksētākas finkcionalitātes Blokus, tad nākotnes fpga čipi varēs veikt X reiz vairāk (tajā fpu lapā cipari bīj 10-13X)  DSP matemātikas iekš tā paša silikona apjoma un tas nozīmē ka par to pašu cenu varētu veikt 10-15X vairāk darba, super vai ne  ::  noteikti ka kāda no fpga kompānījām nopietni strādā pie šādiem ultra DSP matemātikas tendētiem FPGA čipiem.
šeit vēlviens intresantas programmēšanas modeļa links http://www.rebelscience.org/Cosas/COSA.htm

----------


## vecteevs

a mosh izmantot   shito inovatora kungs
http://www.altera.com/support/software/ ... plus2.html

----------


## Epis

> a mosh izmantot   shito inovatora kungs
> http://www.altera.com/support/software/ ... plus2.html


 Gribu saprast kā tu vecteev ar to programmu uzģenerēsi LC4032V čipam programmējamo failu un pēctam ieprogrammēsi ??

----------


## Delfins

miljons vārdiem par kat kādiem softiem, manuāļiem, tehnoloģijām... un ne viena par f-counteri.

----------


## Vikings

Nu ko tu tur pisies, uzinstalē Quartusu, nokačā licenzi un miers.

----------


## Epis

nu jūs džeki neko vairs nesaprotat, sāku visu no sākuma: (Quartus 8.0 Web edition licensi vairs nevaig !!)
Sākumā es to HDL kodu uzrakstīju un testēju Quartus 7.2 un kā virtuālo čipu izmantoju MAX3000 32cell CPLD un tur es arī uzrakstīju/nosimulēju to savu dalīto Frekvenč counteri, pēc tam ķēros klāt ISPLever softam, lai pārsintezētu kodu uz ĪSTĀS CPLD, kas uzlodēta uz manas PCB plates, un tā ir Lattice CPLD ispMACH4000 32cell un šim čipam kodu neģenerē neviena cita proga kā tās ko dod Lattice un pagaidām es vēl to sintezātor progu nēsu no viņiem dabūjis !! 
līdz ar to nevaru es uz Quartusa, vai xilinx citu firmu cpld,fpga softiem uzģenerēt tos programmējamos failus kā tikai un vienīgi uz tiem sintezātoriem kas atbalsta Lattice CPLD kura man  pagaidām vēl nav !.

tāda ir tā dzīve, šādas čakarīgas situācijas notiek ļoti reti, bet tomēr notiek !!

----------


## Epis

beidzot tiku pie spīdošām lampiņām  ::  (iemēģināju tranzistora segmentu slēdzi un sarkaniem Lediem tas strādāja
atliek salodēt pārējos 6 tranzistorus+zaļo segmentu un usalikt preizi Fiziskos vadus ar signāla vhdl faila signāl vadiem.

Jūs nekad nenoticēsiet ko es vakar mēģnāju uzkodēt ? 
atbilde: es iedomājos ka būtu baigi kruta kodēt to loģiku ar savu visual studio vidi un C# valodā un tad es padomāju, padomāju un atradu intresantu veidu kā aptuveni varētu izskatītes tas mans BCD_counter VHDL loģikas kods (pēc funkcionalitātes) ar C# valodu, un šeit tad ir mansa pašizdomātais kodu kodēšanas princips, pēc kura varētu mēģināt kodēt loģiku (ar pareizu C# sitnaksi).
Protams ka patreiz no šāda kods jēgas nav nekādas, jo nav softa kas no tā koda uzģenerētu īsto HDL valodas kodu kuru tad varētu iebarot iekšā fpga,cpld ražotāja softos un progu nosintezēt, bet nākotnē ja būs laiks varētuintreses pēc pamēģināt uzkodēt tādu compileri kas to kodu transformētu VHDL kodā.
kā galvneā priekšrociba ko es redzu kodējot ar C# ir eksistējošā Visual Studio Platforma ar visiem krutajiem navarotiem kā intellSense, debaggeri (jā jā debageri kur reāli varētu to loģikas kodu arī debaggot pa instrukcijām) 
pagaidām tas tā bišķi sapņu un fantāziju līmenī bet šeit ir pirmais koda uzmetums. 


```
public class BCD_counter
{
    Input D, En = new Input(1);
    Output Q = new Output(4);
    Output C = new Output(1);
    // specify Architecture Signals !!
    Signal BCDtimer = new Signal(4);
    Signal BCD_cary = new Signal(1);

    public BCD_counter() // (Input D, Input En, Output Q, Output C ) // vispār šito nevaig
    {
        if (En.IN == 1)
        {
            BCDtimer.Set(1); 
        }
        else if (D.Rising_Edge == true)
        {
            if (BCDtimer.Get() == 5)
            {
                BCD_cary.Set(1);
                BCDtimer.Set(0);
            }
            else { BCDtimer.Add(BCDtimer.Get() + 1); BCD_cary.Set(0); }
        }
        Q.Set(BCDtimer.Get());
        C.Set(BCD_cary.Get());
    }
}

public class Input
{
    public Input(int bussWidth)
    {
        Width = bussWidth;
    }
    private int Width = 0;
    private int signalIN = 0;
    private bool Edge = false;

    public bool Rising_Edge
    {
        get { return Edge; }
        set { Edge = value; }  
    }// !!! pie Set() metodes vaig pielikt cipara Platummam Eror Detection ja mēģina ielādēt lielāku ciparu nekā patiesībā ir !!
    public int IN
    {
        get { return signalIN; }
        set { signalIN = value; }
    }
    public int signalWidth
    {
        get { return Width; }
    }
}
public class Output
    {
        public Output(int bussWidth)
        {
            Width = bussWidth;
        }
        private int Width = 0;
        public int signalWidth
        {
            get { return Width; }
        }
        private int signalOut = 0;

        public int OUT
        {
            get { return signalOut; }
            // set { signalOut = value; }
        }
        public void Set(int Value)
        {
            signalOut = Value;
        }
    }

public class Signal
{
    public Signal(int bussWidth)
    {
        Width = bussWidth;
        MAxNumber = Convert.ToInt32(Math.Pow(2, Width));
    }
    private int Width = 0;
    private int MAxNumber = 0;
    public int signalWidth
    {
        get { return Width; }
    }
    private int SignalBidir = 0;

    public void Add(int A)
    {
        if (SignalBidir + A > MAxNumber)
        { SignalBidir = (SignalBidir + A) - MAxNumber; }
        else
        {
            SignalBidir += A;
        }
    }
    public void Set(int Signal)
    {
        SignalBidir = Signal;
    }
    public int Get()
    {
        return SignalBidir;
    }
}
```

 lai jūs saprastu tad katrs Signāls (imput, output, signal) ir Objekts, kuram ir savas īpašibas (propperties, un funkcijas kā Get(), Set() un arī Add() tas tādēļ ka pa tainso nevar definēt signālu kā int,byte,bool jo C# valodā nav iespējam specificēt bitu platumu, un uztaisīt piemēram 3bitu counteri definējot byte a =0; a+=1 šādi sanāks 8bit counteris, ja grib 3 bitus tad jāizmanto Add funkcija kura apskatās signāla Objekta bitu platuma parametru un aprēķina kāda ir viņa Max vērtība (3 bitiem tā ir 8 ) un tad notiek saskaitīšana ar jebkuru integrāli un ja vērtība iet pāri 8 tad notiek overflow un no rezultāta atņem 8 iegūstot atlikumu, kas tad ir jaunā vērtība tādejādi sanāks precīzs counteris, kas arī debagojot softu strādās precīzi.
nēsu vēl mēģinājis veidot hirarhijas. un rakstīt debagger programmu.

----------


## GuntisK

A tu vari beidzot ķerties lietai klāt, nevis svaidīties ar tukšiem vārdiem... A?   ::

----------


## Delfins

BRAVO!



> un šeit tad ir mansa pašizdomātais kodu kodēšanas princips, pēc kura varētu mēģināt kodēt loģiku


 


> no šāda kods jēgas nav nekādas

----------


## Epis

Kas tad ir labāk:
Noiet pagrīdē un pēc kādām pāris nedēļām, mēnešiem ielikt vidaku ar strādājošu devaisu (kā to izdarīja ZZZ) 

vai tomēr aprakstīt pašu devaisa radīšanas processu kāds tad viņš īstanībā ir, jo teikšu TIEŠI man pašam personīgi neintresē ka kāds tur parāda kā viņš ir kautko strādājošu uztaisījis, man intresē pats taisīšanas process, ieskaitot visas problēmas kādas bīja, un kādi risinājumi tika atrasti, un es šeit mēģinu paradīt kādas tad ir Reālās dzīves problēmas un kā redzi pat tāds sīkums kā programma ar izbeigušos licenzi var uz veselu nedēļu visu aizkavēt  !!

Viss intresantāk būtu lasīt kāda Komerciāla produkta izstrādes processu pēc intresētības es to pielīdzinātu kādam action tipa seriālam (kā Terminator. The Sarah Connor Chronicles ( Lv to nerāda) labi foruma paraugi ir tajā CNC zonā kur Geckodrive taisīja to sacu cheap draiv stepper draiveri, tā bīj labākā un pamācošākā lasāmviela, kā reālā dzīvē notiek elektronikas taisīšana. 
var kautvai ieslēgt discovery un apstīties kā taisa mocīšus, mašinas, bet tas man maz intresē.

----------


## Epis

> no šāda kods jēgas nav nekādas


 [/quote]
 ::   ::   ::  
ja kāds uzrakstītu C# to VHDL compileri tad jēga būtu   ::  

tas es jums pasviežu ideju ka tas ir ispējams.

----------


## zzz

Latviski izsakoties - blja, debiilais epi.

1. pirmkaart, piebremzee savus bezjeedziigos palagus. Vieniigais ko no tiem var uzskataami maaciities - kaa NEVAJAG projekteet elektroniskas ieriices.

2. otrkaart - tavas un raimondinja "spozhaas" idejas nevienam NAHREN nav vajadziigas. Varat sviest taas savstarpeeji viens otram un gaidiit ka nu raimondinsh attiistiis taveejaas un tu attiistiisi raimondinja.  

3. treshkaart, taa vietaa lai mudeetu visaadas hernjas, tev pa priekshu ir jaatbild par taviem pasha bazaarinjiem lattices 4000ze iipasho oscilatora fiichu sakaraa. Daudz bremzeesi - izdariishu to tavaa vietaa, laimiigs nebuusi.

----------


## sharps

> Kas tad ir labāk:
> Noiet pagrīdē un pēc kādām pāris nedēļām, mēnešiem ielikt vidaku ar strādājošu devaisu (kā to izdarīja ZZZ)


 domaaju gan shitaa buutu pareizaakais, ja kaut kas nesanaak, tad pakonsulteeties par lietu nevis palagus drukaat no kuriem taapat nekaadas jeegas. es vismaz jau tavus paladzinjus tieshaam nelasu. tad kad esi uztaisijies ieriici, tad vari padaliities ar atbildeem uz uzdotajiem jautaajumiem. ja kaads protams jautaas.

----------


## jeecha

Epis, tu negribi uztaisiit sev kaadu blogu kur savas filozofiskaas paardomas un ciinju ar veejdzirnavaam spamot?

----------


## Epis

vakar šo to palodēju un apstījos kā tie Ledi spīd, un atradu vienu segment brāķi, vai arī jau nosvilinātu Led segmentu, jo vienu brīdi viņš spīdēja, bet kādā momentā vairs nespīdēja tākā būs jāiztiek bez viena cipara augšējā segmenta. 
vispār baigi nočakarējos ar CPLD programmēšanu, jo nez kāpēc lādējot softu čipā rādīja erroru un nekas netika ieprogrammēts, sākumā kautkā pirmo softu izdevās ielādēt bet pēctam nekā, un pēc vairākām stundām čakara itkā atradu izeju, proti, programmēju debag režīmā kad tā programmējamā informācija tiek nosūtīta pa sīkiem fragmentiem kur katru fragmentu pārbauda uz erroriem nevis nosūta veselu bit kodu(kā tam vaidzātu būt) un tad itkā viss strādā, (dīvaini tas viss jo programmerī defektu nav, jo fpga čipu viņš programmē bez kļūdām un erroriem, kas tas bīj un ir par CPLD kodēšanas gļuku es nesaprotu, dīvaini tas kad man ir kopā 4cpld salodētas uz 2platēm un visām gļuks vienāds !! man tur bīj visādas versijas, sākot no nepareizi nosintezētiem failiem, neparizi norādīta devaisa, un lattice forumā uz šādu erroru bīj rakstīts ka var būt sadirsta cpld iekšējā isp prorammer loģika, bet tas tā varētu būt ja viens vai divi čipi uz vienas plates neietu, bet otras plates ietu, bet neiet neviens, vienīgi caur debugg režīmu  ::  visas cīpa ID,citas atpazīšanas verifikācijas strādā kā nākās izņemot standart programmēšanas operāciju. tizli tas kad agrāk es tā varēju ieprogrammēt bet tagat vairs nē. 
labi tas kad ieprogrammēt es tomēr varu, lai arī ātrums ir daudz lēnāks tomēr labāk tā nekā nekā. 
Ā nēsu vēl pārbaudījis USB barošanas ietekmi, moš ja ņem no USB strāvu tad viņas ir par maz un notiek strāvas gļuki (prieguma kritums) man šāda situācija pirms gadiem bīj ar pirmām AVR mikrenēm, bet dīvaini ir tas kad fpga es varēju iekodēt ar visu USB vadu !! diez vai cpld rīj konfigurācijas posmā viarāk enerģijas nekā fpga.

labi šeit bilde: tagat jāuzkodē ticams signāl ģenerātors un vēl jāpielodē 3 tranzistori tad devais būs gatavs.
[attachment=0:1p7kdhyv]CPLD_plate_Fmetrs.JPG[/attachment:1p7kdhyv]

----------


## Andrejs

nu vai zini, lai iespīdinātu (un nokautu  ::  ) 7segmentu indikātora visus elementus, nevajag 2CPLD, pietiks ar dažiem vadiem...
Epi! Esi vīrs un atzīsti ka sacensību esi pakāsis un varbūt tad  tevi sāks drusku vairāk cienīt.
Vai neliekās, ka no sava sapņa par uberkruto cnc aizej ik brīdi tālāk? Ar šādu montāžu un programēšanu pilnīgi noteikti nekas nesanāks.

----------


## zzz

Pakaasis vinsh protams ir, bet tagadinjaas vinjam ir dota ekstra iespeeja liidz janvaara beigaam tomeer salipinaat savu veidojumu liidz galam. Pamataa ar didaktisko meerkji, lai epis pats sev praktiski ilustreetu, kaada ir atskjiriiba starp braukshanu ar muti un ziimeeshanos ar defektiivaam  kodu skrandinjaam, un reaalu salodeetu aparaatu.

Peec tam tad arii paanalizeesim shemotehniskos risinaajumus un izlietoto cpld shuunu skaitu un taa taalaak.  ::

----------


## Epis

Ja kas varēja arī bez tranzistoriem iztikt (piesardzības pēc uzliku), jo es iemēģināju variantu, kas notiek ja visi 3 tranzitosri ir ieslēgti un visi Ledi deg, tas nozīmē ka katra cpldIO spīdināja 3 Ledus un nekas traks nenotika ledu spožums bīj labs tākā ja viss paliktu pa vecam, kad es katru GND kāju taisīju no 3 cpld IO piniem (7Ledi uz 3IO = 2.3Ledi uz 1 IO) cpld čips domāju ka izturētu.




> nu vai zini, lai iespīdinātu (un nokautu  ) 7segmentu indikātora visus elementus, nevajag 2CPLD, pietiks ar dažiem vadiem...


 kādi visi elementi apsties bildē tur deg katram dispejam tikai 1na cipara visi Led elementi un kā redzi zaļajam ciparam viens no elementiem nespīd tas tad arī ir sasvilis (vispār āitas elements taisīja kautkādu gļuku, jo pašā sākumā, kas pieslēdzu barošanu viņš vienīgis dega (citi nedega) un kad testējot ar testeri nejaušu savienoju kopā tā elementa slēdžā vadu ar 5v bišķi uzdzirksteļoja un tā viņš vairs tur nedeg, bet dīvaini tas kad viņš vispār tur dega tad kad citi nedega ! varbūt bīj kāds lodēšanas defekts un tas segments bīj pie Cauruma pielodējies blakus esošam GND poligonam (šādi gadījumi jau ir bījuši) jo atrstarpe starp GND un signālu ir 0.25mm(pa virsu zaļā maska) un lodāmurs var to masku norīvēt un ja daudz alvas tad var pieķerties pie GND, un tad rezultātā sanāca 5V īsais ar GND un diode izsvila (pirmstam gāja 3.3v un segments spīdēja, un cpld IO netika sasvilināts, tātad strāva negāja caur IO bet pa taisno īsajā ar GND.

Vispār es tagat domāju tālāk par to ideju kā ar C# kodēt loģikas paralēlās dabas funkcionalitāti, un arī kā pēctam uzkodēt testbench C# ar kuru varētu debaggot to kodu pseido paralēlā stillā, jo C# valoda protams nav paralēla, bet secīga, bet tas nenozīmē kad nevar kodēt tā itkā kodam piemistu parallēla notikumu gaitas, risināšanas daba un tas ir tas ko es tagat domāju, un daudzas pamat lietas jau esu izdomājis un to var realizēt ievērojot speciālu kodēšanas disciplīnu un filozofiju, kas ir identiska VHDL,verlod AHDL  tīri paralēlo valodu disciplīnai, domāšanas veidam.

----------


## jeecha

Es varbuut kautko nesaprotu, bet vari paaris teikumos (nevis atkal milziigos palagos kurus lasiit vienkaarshi vlom ja godiigi) paskaidrot ar ko tad C# sintakse buus tik ljoti eerta logjikas aprakstiishanai? Un ko tas taadu principiaalu dos saliidzinaajumaa ar kaut vai VHDL (nestriidoties par sintakses gaumi)...

----------


## Epis

Esu ticis tik tālu ka iekš abām cpld ir ielādēts īstais kods, bet nav ar ko tagt iztestēt, proti, jātaisa frekvenčģenerātors uz fpga dev.kita.  ganjau ka līdz 29janvārim es to uztaisīšu un arī ietstēšu  ::  

Par to C# to FPGA ideju tad tagat tas varis man nav tik aktuāli, jo vakar atradu vienu firmu kas ir jau uztaisīju Beta F# (sharp) to vhdl/verilog sintezātoru un tā F# ir jaunā microsoft .NET valoda pagaidām esu noskatījies par to valodu tikai microsoft introduction F# vidaku un iespaidīgi, principā tā ir pirmā valoda kurai ir kautkāda Parallēla daba, un kas arī būs domāta priekš parallēliem pročiem, lai tad beidzot varētu izmantot tos daudzkodolniekus, un dabīgi ka tas kas ir parallēls pēcbūtības arī der priekš FPga,CPLD un loģikas tākā Mans turpmākais stratēģiskais virziens būs apgūt F# valodu un iemēģināt to demo softu.
 gogle var atrast ar atsleģvādiem "F# to fpga" un Kruta ir tas ka tas softs ir vienkārši kā atsevišķas funkcionalitātes klases, dll biblotekas kas domātas priekš visuālās studijas un pats galvenais ka tā programma vismaz pagaidām ir Fenomenāli lēta pašlaik par 35$ akcijas cena, vēlāk laikam piķos 100$ un tas protams ka ir fantastiksi lēti salīdzinot ar industriālajiem virs >1000$ softiem.
un softs ir tik lēts jo:
1. izstrādātājiem nav jātaisa IDE vide, ir tikai jāuzraksta pāris biblotekas + F# to HDL compileris
2. nav jāizgudro F# valoda un nav jācīnās ar serial to parallel kodu translēšanu, domāju ka tur tā konvertācija notiek samērā tieši (apmēram tākā es domāju ar C# sintaksi rakstīt vhdl stila kodu, vienīgi tur tā sintakse būs vēl piemērotāka un vieglāk realizējama)

es protams taisos iemēģināt to F#, ja kautkas strādās tad paziņošu  ::

----------


## Epis

šodien mēģināju uztaisīt to frekvences ģenerātoru, principā neko jaunu jau man tur nav jātaisa, jāizmanto tas pats vecais Frekvenč metra test kods, un jāpartaisa atpakaļ priekš ciklon II dev.kita un tā arī izdarīju tālāk vaidzēja ieprogrammēt plati un šeit atkal sākās čakars, tip itkā ieprogrammēju, bet skatos nekas nenotiek  ::  nekādīgies nesaprotu kas pa lietu, tā pagāja pāris stundas kamēr simulātorā visu 10x nomodelēju, parametrus izpētīju, un beigās izdomāju ka jāidzēš tie programmējamie faili, un jāapskatās vai vispār pate proga tos failus ģenerē, un izdēsot esošos fpga .sof prog failu, visu pārkompilējot, konstatēju ka vietā proga nav uzģenerējusi nekādu citu failu, un finālā es nonācu pie secinājuma ka atkal Vainīga License, kas pagājšgad beidzās, un softs man iet uz 30dienu Evaluation un tad laikam ka šādā softa režīmā viņš nemaz neģenerē tos failus, līdz ar to es kā muļķis lēdēju iekšā visu laiku to Arhajiski veco failu, kas izņemot iedegt visus 7ledu segmentus neko citu tā arī nedarīja, un tagat jāgaida kamēr novilkšu Jauno Quartus 8.0 progu (1Gb) un pēctam arī varēs veikt pirmo testu.

----------


## Delfins

ja tev vajag pusgadu lai uzliktu licences, tad cik tev aiznjems pielodēt kārtīgi vienu rezistoru... ghh... ģemoroja cilvēks.

----------


## Epis

Nu tā iedzīvināju savu mega kruto Dev.kitu un tagat man tur lampiņas+4ledseg dispeji spīd un rāda oscila 24Mhz (ir arī 50Mhz kristāls uz plates) un tagat atliek uzdrukāt to pēdējo kodu ar kuru tad varēs mainīt frekvenci (proti + un - pogas un 9 bināros switch ciparus) un tad Fģenerātors būs gatavs.

----------


## Epis

nu tā Frekvenc ģenerātors itkā ir gatavs, kods ielādēts flashā, vienīgi pašreizējā konfigurācijā vairāk par 12Mhz neiet (24/2) priekš iesākuma pietiks, vēl atliek abas plates tagat kopā saslēgt un palais, jo čipi jau ir saprogrammēti.

----------


## Delfins

nafig tu kaut ko postē iekš foruma, nevis slēdz kopā tāds plates? domā tas čats kāma incē?

----------


## Vinchi

EPI šitās piebildes vari postēt twīterī www.sekoman.lv
Forumā mēs gaidām no tevis video kurā viss smuki jau darbojas, kā tu līdz tam nonāc galīgi vairs nav būtiski!

----------


## Delfins

Viņš ir kā Godmanis - viņam saka, bet neko nedzird. Caurvējš ausīs un smadzenēs...

----------


## Epis

reku ir pirmais vidaks, trādā tur tikai augšējais dispejs, apakša kautkā pagaidām neiet (jāmeklē defekts vados, jo kods kā parasti ir OK. 
par sarkano dispeju tad tas attēlo pēdējos 3 ciparus un secība viņiem ir otrāda, proti uz dev kita 4 cipars ir pirmais uz cpld plates un kita 2=3uz cpld, un kā paši redzat tad uz video praktiski neko nevar saprast, liekās ka visi 3 cipari ir vienādi, bet īstanībā tā nav ja labi ieskatās tad var redzēt ka zem tā default 3 cipara uz cpld dispeja kas rādās visos 3 segmentos starp perjodiem 1;2 dispejā parādās īstie cipari un tie cipari nav tādi paši kā uz Fpga, frkveņč ģenerātora tur tiek attēloti FPGA gēnerātora Frekvence -3, trīs mīnusā ir tādēļ ka cpld loģika ir ar Pipline reģistriem kur izejot cauri 3 DFF reģistriem notiek arī tā cipara laika aizture, bet tad kad tiek attēlots cipars, tad tas notiek uzreiz (nolasa bez aiztures) līdz ar to sanāk -3, (ja man būtu vairāk Cellu tad es tam nolasītājam arī uzliktu 3kāršu Pipline lai pielāgotu nolasīšanas signālu dispeja signālam tad būtu īstā frekvence, + tieši tas pats attiecās arī uz to stūlbo murgošanu, un šādi nepatīkami mirgo(ka īsti neko nevar redzēt, dēļ tā ka Slēdzis kas slēdz dispeju ciparus ir 2bit counteris, un bits 0, bits 1 ir pa taisno izvadīts uz Segmenta tranzistora, līdz ar to arī notiek šādas mirgošanas, un protams ka 3, un 4 vadam slēdzis ir taisīts no tā paša countera, utt. 
karoči šito pretīgo mirgošanu varētu padarīt tīrāku , ja man būtu 1na 64cell cpld nevis 2vas 32, jo tagat ir tā ka 1nai cpld ir 31cells pilns, bet otrai 30, un ja tās abas būtu 1ns vesels tad uz atlikušajiem 3 celliem varētu nogludināt to mirgošanu.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd6TF5yhqaU

sūdīgi ka nevar ielikt youtube Embed kodu tā lai vidaks rādītos uzreiz forumā.
un vidaka kvalitāti tas youtubs ir pa 1/3 samazināta  ::

----------


## Vikings

Bāc, SImpsonu reklāma video fōnā normāli iespārda.
Bet devaisam izskatās, ka tomēr stipri kaut kas nav labi...

----------


## dmd

> Frekvenc Generators + Frekvenc metrs *(neiet)*


 rēcu ilgi un sirsnīgi.   ::

----------


## Epis

problēma ar to otru displeju ir tur ka cpld IO nepietiek jaudas darbināt abus tranzistorus tādēļ spīd tikai 1ns, kad pielodēju pie citas kājas, tā lai katram sava kāja, tad radās jauna problēma ka sintezātors katram jaunajam IO lika klāt 1cellu, līdz ar to 32cell vietā tagat nosintezēja uz 35celliem un figa   ::  
tākā jāizdomā ko labāk darīt, likt pirms tranzistoriem kādu ierobežojošo rezistoru (lai katram Bāzē ietu nevairāk kā 4-5ma), vai arī lodēt vēlvienu tranzistoru kas pastiprinās IO spēku, kā labāk darīt ?

----------


## GuntisK

Raudāt vai smieties lasot tavus postus? Pa taisno tranzistorus pie loģikas elementu izejām neslēdz-vienmēr caur strāvu ierobežojošu pretestību (kaut vai 1K). Un vai tad neesi dzirdējis par tādu lietu kā bufer-elementi?

----------


## Delfins

viņš ir tikai dzirdējis, ka FPGA/CPLD sitot pušu jebkuru atmegu un avr, gan pēc cenas, gan ātruma. Teorētiķis mļin.

----------


## Epis

vispār baigi dīvaini tās cpld sintizējās, sanāk tā ka katrs izejošais IO aizņem 1nu macro cellu, proti nevar paņemt kādu signālu un izvadīt viņu vienkārši uz kādiem 4IO bez neviena papildus macro cella, vismaz man tā nesanāk, bet uz Fpga čipiem tā sanāk, šito es nupat pārbaudīju ar vienkāršu test kodu, un nosintezēju gan ispMach4000 cpld gan MAX3000 un ciklonII un rezultāti tādi ka cpld aizņēma 4 cellus bet ciklonsII tikai 1nu LE. 


```
library ieee;
use ieee.std_logic_1164.all;
use ieee.std_logic_arith.all;
use ieee.std_logic_unsigned.all;

entity IOinT is

port( 
	InputA: in std_logic_vector ( 0 downto 0 );
	CLK: in std_logic ;
	Out1: out std_logic ;
	Out2,Out3, Out4: out std_logic  );
end;

architecture IOintt of IOinT is
 signal Q : std_logic;
begin

process(CLK)
begin
 if rising_edge(CLK) then
      if InputA =1 then Q<='1';
      else Q<='0';
      end if;
  end if;
end process;

Out1 <= Q;
Out2 <= Q;
Out3 <= Q;
Out4 <= Q;
end IOintt;
```

 mēģinās kautko iesākt ar tiem rezistoriem.

----------


## a_masiks

Izskatās, ka vajadzēs vēl vienu papildus mēnesi. 
Protams, ja palasa topiku no paša sākuma - aizvien vairāk sanāk pārliecināties par bērnudārza līmeņa gudrības patiesumu:
"Lielī'b naudu nemaksā......!"
Acīm redzot to arī varam uzskatīt par visas šīs jezgas pozitīvo pienesumu.
Vai to tagad saprata arī mūsu galvenais varonis - laiks rādīs... var būt par to varam likt derības?

----------


## Epis

Devais gatavs. viss strādā, protams ka reāli dzīvē izrādījās ka šāds mirgošanas variants nav diez ko ērts ciparu nolasīšanā (knapi var nolasīt), bet tākā tas arī nebīj mērķis taisīt tādu dispeju kuru būtu ērti nolasīt, bet gan vispār uztaisīt kautko kas itkā salīstu 64cellos(par ko gāja strīdi ar ZZZ), bet reāli sanāca ka uztaisīju devaisu kas salien nevis 64cellos bet gan 61 cellā  ::  (31+30), tādēļ arī pie tik ekstremāla dizaina visiem vaidzētu saprast ka nevar gaidīt baigi kvalitātīvu vizuālo attēlu, jo tur viss ir uz robežas. 
Kvalitatīvāks gļuku brīvāks attēls būtu ja taisītu visu uz 1nas 64cell cpld, tad man būtu 4bit Led MUX (pašreizējo 2bit vietā) un tad arī izzustu šie gļuki, un spīdētu smuki cipari.

pagaidām test iet uz 12Mhz jo nēsu vēl izmainījis Ģenerātora kodu, kad tur uzkāpināšu frekvenci virs 200Mhz tad ārā nāks virs 100Mhz un varēs apstīties cik liela frekvence var iet par nekvalitatīvu lidojošo vadu.  :: 

lai saprastu cik traki es esu visu to loģiku saspiedis, ieoptimizējis iekš tām 2vām cpld varu pateikt ka neviens nevarēs uzkodēt ko labāku, ne par vienu cell mazāk, ja kāds grib mani pārspēt un uzkodēt loģiku ar vēll mazāk cpld celliem tad varat mēģināt !!.(ienākošie signāli frekvence +10hz clock un iziet signāli pa taisno uz Led dispejiem, daži caur tranzistoru pastiprinātāju )

Redziet nav jau māka uztaisīt kādu Frekvenčmetru uz MCU+cpld, vai arī uz Cpld īpaši tur neko neoptimizējot, un šķērdējoties ar resursiem, māka ir uztaisīt tādu loģiku kas salīstu mazākajos čipos, un tākā man ir 2vi čipi tad tas ir dubūlt grūti. vispār jau kods gatavs bīja tajā decembrī, un šeit es pārsvarā cīnījos ar lodēšanu.

----------


## Delfins

> aru pateikt ka neviens nevarēs uzkodēt ko labāku, ne par vienu cell mazāk


 bērnudārzs

----------


## Epis

> bērnudārzs


 ja jau tik viegli ko ta pats neko nēsi uzlodējis ?? slabo ! 

muti jau virināt māk daudzi bet līdz šim kautko strādājošu uzlodējuši ir tikai 2vi foruma biedri  ::  

jauno vidaku ielikšu vēlāk kad kameru dabūšu.

----------


## a_masiks

> jauno vidaku ielikšu vēlāk kad kameru dabūšu.


 Gaidām. Ibo Jaunais Gads, vēl viens ekstra mēnesis jau arī ir garām, taču sen izlielītais gatavais devais, kurš sen kā strādā - tā arī nav redzēts.

----------


## Delfins

Pirmām kārtām, iemācies lasīt un izprast teikumu nozīmi.
Otrkārt, izbeidz mētāties ar nepamatotiem vārdiem, kurš ko ir uzlodējis, un kurš ko nē. Esmu lodējis gan mikšerpulti, gan gaismas priekš disenēm un esmu ar tiem turpatās didžejojis. 
Un kur ir tava strādājoša ierīce, kas kalpotu kā "stabils devaiss/prototips"? Tu pat traņus nevari normāli pielodēt... muldoņa. baigais FPGA/CPLD specs atradies, da i vēl pasaules labākā HW kodera titulu piesavinājis.

----------


## zzz

> bet reāli sanāca ka uztaisīju devaisu kas salien nevis 64cellos bet gan 61 cellā  (31+30),


 Viens no beerninja epja meliigajiem apgalvojumiem. Shis pie sava kropliigaa veidojuma uz 61 shuunas ir piekjeeris klaat veel vismaz 20 shuunas no ciklona, kuras vinjam takts signaalu dala. Siika kraapnieciiba, bet rezultaataa shaa kropliigais devaiss aiznjem vismaz 81 shuunu.

----------


## a_masiks

Kas dīvaini - netika tā arī uztaistīs solītais devaiss uz vienas 64 ceļļu CPLD. Kura pat itkā jau bija pieejama.
Kas, ņemot vērā deklarēto argumentu par izmaksām, arī bija sacensību pamatmērķis - pierādīt ka uz tās īpaši lētās figņas var uzbūvēt nepieciešamo devaisu.




> lietotājs Epis rakstīja 01 Augusts 2008, 12:13 
> 
> Gribat sacensības ? 
> Es esu ar mieru kurš vēl piesakās !! 
> un kā,.pēc kādiem kritērījiem tad īsti jūs taisaties noskaidrot uzverētāju ? 
> Lētums, ātrums, detaļu skaits, sarežģītība, energo patērīņš ? 
> 
> (*atradu MAX3000 64 cellu 100TQFP pakā CPLD uzlodētu uz CIII plates, atliek nolodēt un čips man būs rokā* 
> 
> vēl tai Led displeja mirgošanai pēc pūlkstens tikšķiem nēsu ķēries klāt, tagat man ir tāds pamat kods, kurš jāpieslīpē, tā lai viss pēc parametriem ietu .

----------


## Epis

vispār jau topiks zemtekstā ir par viedokli, pierādījumiem, pamatojumiem to formu. kur man ir savi uzskati, bet dažiem atkal bišķi savādāki, aizspriedumaināki kā:
" Neticu nekam kamēr neredzu kautko strādājošu. "
un aktuāls jautājums: vai kods ir pietiekoš pierādījums viedokļa, apgalvojuma pamatošanai?
vai tomēr status, prestižš, autoritāte ņem virsroku pār to kas nosaka izlemj kas ir pareizs, kas nepareizs ?



> bet reāli sanāca ka uztaisīju devaisu kas salien nevis 64cellos bet gan 61 cellā  (31+30),
> 
> 
>  Viens no beerninja epja meliigajiem apgalvojumiem. Shis pie sava kropliigaa veidojuma uz 61 shuunas ir piekjeeris klaat veel vismaz 20 shuunas no ciklona, kuras vinjam takts signaalu dala. Siika kraapnieciiba, bet rezultaataa shaa kropliigais devaiss aiznjem vismaz 81 shuunu.


 Tu laikam nelasi ko es rakstu, vai arī nespēj sekot manu rakstu kontekstam, jo ja cilvēkam ir viens un tas pats jāatkārto neskaitāmas reizes tad % iespēja kautkur kļūdīties izteicienā ar katru reizi pieaug !! līdz ar to jo vairāk es par to runāju jo vairāk palielinās varbūtība ka kautkur savos tekstos aizmirsīšu piespraust to frāzi "10Hz signāls" 
Ir tač beidzot Jādomā ar savu galvu un kontekstā ar iepriekšējo, nevis izraut kādu vārdu kombināciju. 




> Otrkārt, izbeidz mētāties ar nepamatotiem vārdiem, kurš ko ir uzlodējis, un kurš ko nē. Esmu lodējis gan mikšerpulti, gan gaismas priekš disenēm un esmu ar tiem turpatās didžejojis.


 pagaidām manās acīs tu esi tāds pats kā visi pārējie (anonīms ar segvārdu), ja gribi būt kautkas tad atklāj savu identitāti, un uztaisi savu darbu,sasniegumu sarakstu, un tad arī skatīšos (ja vispār vēl intresēs), kas tu esi un ko tu vari, vai nevari kamēr es nekādu tādu informāciju neredzu tikmēr man vaig pierādījumus, tāpat kā prasāt no manis pierādīt, pamatot ko saku tā arī es prasu no citiem, man protams ka pietiek ar kodu, nevis ar strādājošu devaisu, kā šeit dažam labam..

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, taa vietaa lai drukaatu atkal bezgaliigos paladzinjus, dzemdee ka labaak finaalo devaisa video ar "pareizi ekstreemo kodu" iekshaa- tur tagad visi septinji ciparinji tajaa kropliigajaa veidaa midzhinaas, ka nekaa nevar saprast, jeb kaut kas atkal nosvila vai atluuza pa celjam?   ::  Es gribu raimondinjam paraadiit, kaadi jauni displeju veidi naak aaraa no filozofiskajiem izgudrotaajiem-apcereetaajiem.   ::  




> un aktuāls jautājums: vai kods ir pietiekoš pierādījums viedokļa, apgalvojuma pamatošanai?


 Ne dotajaa gadiijumaa un ne no tevis muldeetaaja.  ::  Pirmkaart, saakuma diskusijaa pats vien saaki zalupaaties ka gribi redzeet ko es esmu uztaisiijis, nu tad par bazaaru naakas atbildeet.  Otrkaart, kaa jau tu te pats smuki demonstreeji piidamies kaa vista pa pakulaam elementaaraas lietaas, muldeeshana par "pareizajiem kodiem" un sho te "pareizo kodu" straadashana realitaatee  ir dikti liela starpiiba.   ::  Taapeec shajaa gadiijumaa pamatojums ir TIKAI STRAADAAJOSHS APARAATS, kuram liidzi naak cpld kodi un dizainera atbildes uz publikas jautaajumiem, ja publikai taadi rodas. 




> līdz ar to jo vairāk es par to runāju jo vairāk palielinās varbūtība ka kautkur savos tekstos aizmirsīšu piespraust to frāzi "10Hz signāls"


 epi beerninj nu tu tak laikam esi taads mazliet defektiivs galu galaa.  ::  Skaidroju taa ka pat tev, durakam, buutu beidzot jaasaprot - frekvences meeriitaajs ir nosaciita kastiite, kuraa no aarpasaules ienaak elektriibas vads baroshanai un meeraamais ieejas signaals, savukaart uz aarpasauli reegojas displejs, kuru jebkush normaals cilveeks var saprast un nolasiit. Viss. Tev nezkaadeelj ir radusies murgainaa ideja, ka veel kaut kaads 10 hz takts signaals nokriit kaut kur no debesiim, realitaatee taa nav, tas ir jaaieguust dalot kaada normaala tipveida kvarca gjeneratora frekvenci (piemeeram 10 Mhz) un tam ir jaapateeree papildus resursi. Tu visu laiku meegjini kraapties un sho te frekvences meeriitaaja dalju kaut kur pabaazt aiz stuura vai paslauciit zem paklaaja.

Galu galaa tev atliek atziit, ka tu nevella nejeedzi pareizi noveerteet vajadziigo resursu daudzumu un stulbi samuldeejies par 64 shuunu pietiekamiibu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tad nakamais konkurss - ar cik šūnām var realizēt 10 hercus - varbūt satlikt loģikas no TRANZISTORIEM un tā apiet sākuma notiekumus  ::   Tak kvarca ģeneratoru var uztaisīt no tranzistora.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj tu vari aiziet un apluureet youtuubee beerninja epja jaunizgudroto displeja paveidu un saakt paliidzeet shim to patenteet.   ::  

Otrkaart, lai izdaliitu 10 MHz liidz 10Hz, vajag 20 shuunas, izveidojot optimaalo  daliitaaju (ja kombinatoriaalaas logjikas resursu taadam pietiek), vai 24 shuunas, pofigistiski saliekot seshas dekaades. Bet tu katraa zinjaa vari doties epim paliigaa lodeet daliitaaju no tranzistoru kaudzes - tad varees arii par tevi panjirgaaties.  ::

----------


## Shark

Lai nu ar ko būtu iegūta tā 10Hz takts frekvence, kur ir tas frekvenču mērītājs "kurš principā bija jau gatavs pagājušogad"?
Mani mazliet mulsina Epja teksti. Sākumā raksta trīsstāvīgos palagus, ka aš tūlīt vēsi uz uC ieprogrammēs kompi, bet pēc tam parādās teksti, ka ir problēmas pieslēgt LED ciparu matricas. Ej, nu, tad saproti cilvēks kaut ko sajēdz vai ne.  ::

----------


## Epis

nu ar tranzistoriem man darīšana reālā dzīvē ir bījusi ļoti minimāla, un šitā laikamir kāda 3-4reize ka kautko uz tranzistoriem lodēju un vispār pirmā kad lieku pirms gate rezistoru tam IO pinam, tākā kļūdītiem mācoties ir dabīga lieta !! 

un es izdomāju ka jāuzkodē tam frekvenč ģenerātorma tāda funkcija ka es varētu to signālu apstādināt, un ar vienu pogas spiedienu palaist vienu 100ms impulsu rindu, lai tad jūs varētu redzēt kā tad strādā īsti cpld čips, un kāda tad ir ciparu attēlošanas secība, un tā būtu kā laika apstādināšana, jo reāli nofilmējot īsti neko saprast nevar, bet šādā palēninātā režīmā varēs visu čotka redzēt. 
-- oftops pa jaunajiem čipiem
ja kāds vēl nezin tad Altera un Xilinx 2 febrārī nāca klajā ar savām 40, 45nm jaunajām čipu sērijām, stratix IV GT, un Arria II GX un konkurents ar Virtex 6 (40nm) un Spartan 6 (45nm)
kopīgs visām sērijām ir tas ka tur ir Gb transciveri ar PCIexpress 1.1 hard IP blokiem tas nozimē ka nav papildus jākēza loģika (8-30K lut) lai čakarētos ar pcie protokoliem, un visiem čipiem čupa ar DSP, šeit xilinx vispār baigi izlec jo tas to DSP bloku ir jau uztaisījis vēl funkcionālāku gandrīz jau kā vesela proča ALU, un vispār šitas parāda to tendenci ka fpga čipos palielinās gatavo hard IP bloku īpatsvars un samazinās loģikas apjoms, bet palielinās jauda  :: , man jau baigi patīk šitāda attīstības tendence  :: .
redzot šādu fpga čipu attīstības virzienu uz DSP pusi tā vien liekās ka nākotnē šitos visus multicore čipus tās fpga izspiedīs, un būs augsti efektīva dinamiski konfigurējama hardware cieto bloku platforma, es jau gribētu, lai viņi uztaisa fpga kur uz 1nu dsp bloku ir tikai 100-200 loģikas+ram bloks tā lai varētu realizēt vienu miniatūru RISC proci ar 1nu DSP bloku  ::  un tad cik bloki tik proču  :: .

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj:

- nepljuksti absoluuti neko, kameer nevari paraadiit finaali straadaajoshaas ieriices video

- bez zhuliciibaam tjipa "ar vienu pogas spiedienu palaist vienu 100ms impulsu rindu", kas ta nu - eliiti ekstreemais devaiss ir speejiigs stradaat tikai pietaisot shim klaat visaadus invaliidu krukjus ar ciklonu???

- debiilo offtopu sheit nodzees un taisi tam jaunu diskusiju

----------


## Raimonds1

paskat ko pilnīgi nejauši atradu
https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... fault.aspx
https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... fault.aspx
https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... fault.aspx https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... fault.aspx
labs
https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... fault.aspx
https://www.silabs.com/products/clockso ... Synth.aspx

ir kādi uzdevuma ierobežojumi 10Hz izmantot mehānisko metronomu vai pulksteņa atsperes?  ::  Pie nosacījuma, ka visam jābūt iekšā un šūnas aiztikt vairak nedrīkst!

----------


## zzz

Atp!sies nahhh, raimondinj. Ja tev nav ne mazaakaas jeegas par ko vispaar konkurss bija, tad vismaz nesmirdinies pa vidu.  ::

----------


## Epis

dabūju atkal to kameru, un piekodēju signāl gēnerātora papild funkcionalitāti, kas tad apstādina tos signālus nospiežot vienu pogu, un pēctam ja nospiež vēlvienu pogu tiek raidīts viens 100ms impuls un tādejādi Jaunajā vidakā beidzot varēs redzēt kā tad tieši strādā mans uzlodētais frekvenčmetrs, apstādinot laiku, jeb iešanu pa 100ms platajiem laika intervāliem, izskatās vidakā baigi Kruta. 
vidaku ielikšu rīt, vai parīt, jo pašam nav firewire vada.

teikšu godīgi ka uzkodēt šito signālģenerātoru ar šādu apstādināšanas funkciju bīj kudi grūtāk, nekā to primitīvo FM ķērāju (man šodien aizgāja pāris h, kamēr iztestēju līdz stabili strādājošam līmenim, jo vaidzēja tur tos signālus koriģēt, pielabot lai Fm dačiks tos 100ms intervālus pareizi noķertu.

un vispār man šitas frekvenč ģenerātors aizņēma 217 LE (cyclone II) tākā  reāli ja uzliek uz plates kautvai 256cell cpld vai minī fpga 500-1000 Lut, tad tur jau var ļoti plašu signālu ķeršanas, ģenerēšanas funkcionalitāti iekodēt, tākā loģika ir baigais spēks  :: .

----------


## Delfins

dohs...

PS: Epi, paskaties un pamācies, nevajag nekādas uberloģikas - http://www.kakao.lv/index.php?zoomzina=3889

----------


## Epis

reku arī vidaks:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfi-upQaGIY

principā var redzēt ka dažviet cipariem daži segmenti neiedegās, kas izskatās kā gļuks, un zaļajam dispejam no labās malas pirmais cipars īstanībā ir pēdējais, šito defektu varētu izlabot vienīgi ar pārlodēšanu.

un vēl vislabāk kā strādā tā cpld loģika un ciparu slēgšanas kārtība var redzēt lejā zaļajā dispejā, kur deg visi 4 cipari. 

un protams ka reāli dzīvē (kā var redzēt vidakā) ar acīm redzēt un nolasīt tos ciparus ir praktiski neiespējami, bet (kā es saku) tas nenozīmē ka devais nestrādā, devais strādā tākā bīju teicis un kā plānots, tas ka nevar neko nolasīt ir pavisam cits jautājums un cita problēma  ::

----------


## zzz

> reku arī vidaks:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfi-upQaGIY
> 
> principā var redzēt ka dažviet cipariem daži segmenti neiedegās, kas izskatās kā gļuks, un zaļajam dispejam no labās malas pirmais cipars īstanībā ir pēdējais, šito defektu varētu izlabot vienīgi ar pārlodēšanu.
> 
> un vēl vislabāk kā strādā tā cpld loģika un ciparu slēgšanas kārtība var redzēt lejā zaļajā dispejā, kur deg visi 4 cipari. 
> 
> un protams ka reāli dzīvē (kā var redzēt vidakā) ar acīm redzēt un nolasīt tos ciparus ir praktiski neiespējami, bet (kā es saku) tas nenozīmē ka devais nestrādā, devais strādā tākā bīju teicis un kā plānots, tas ka nevar neko nolasīt ir pavisam cits jautājums un cita problēma


 Ladna, mudila epi, kropliisha vidaku ielicis esi  :: , tagad dzemdee ka shitaa briinuma ekstreemi saspiestos kodus.

----------


## Delfins

displeys kā akmeņ laiakmetā.
kas, tev bija slinkums pielodēt char-lcd?

----------


## Epis

nu ja man vaidzētu dispeju, es vienkārši paņemtu savu stm32 circle kitu  ::  
viss tika taisīts pēc konkursa noteikumiem un kā ir tā ir.

reku 4 faili  [attachment=0 :: 1sgx1d1]Fmetrs.rar[/attachment :: 1sgx1d1]
BCD_counter - biblotekas fails (bez šitā nekas neies)
CPLD_led_driver - ir ciklonII kita frekvences ģenerātor kods  ::  
FM32cell - pirmās cpld fails
FM32cell2 - otrās cpld fails

tālāk info priekš iesācējiem, pamācība kā ko darīt: (īsti nezinu vai ZZZ kodus palaist māk  ::  )

lai kautko ietestētu uztaisat jaunu projektu (ar vienalga kuru FPGA sortu) un iemetat projektā vienu devaisa failu + biblotekas failu, norādat uz TOp-level failu un spiežat droši Compile  ::  

tālāk tie kas māk lasīt RTL varat skatīties uzģenerēto Loģikas čumuru, bet tiem kas neko no tiem ķeburiem nerubī, uztaisat simulātora failu, vai ja ir reāla fpga plate ar visiem dispejiem saslēdzat Top-level faila signālus ar čipa IO piniem un lādējat kodu čipā.

----------


## Vikings

Atļaušos apgalvot, ka nu nestrādā tur nekas kā tam vajadzētu būt. Kādā sakarā arī pie palēninātā režīma deg visi cipari nevis pa vienam iet uz priekšu? Tur no dinamiskās indikācijas ir ļoooti tālu...

----------


## Epis

> Atļaušos apgalvot, ka nu nestrādā tur nekas kā tam vajadzētu būt. Kādā sakarā arī pie palēninātā režīma deg visi cipari nevis pa vienam iet uz priekšu? Tur no dinamiskās indikācijas ir ļoooti tālu...


 vis tur strādā tākā ir kodēts, jo 2vi slēdži, kas slēdz sgmentu tranzistorus ir pa taisno pieslēgti SW( 1 downto 0) signālam un kā redzams apakšējā kodu gabalā (no 1. cpld koda) tad tas iet kā binārais counteris līdz ar to pastāv iespēja ka 2vi segnemti būs ieslēgti (ON)+vēl viens segments


```
process(Edge)
begin
	if rising_edge(Edge) then
	SW<= SW+1;
	end if;
end process;
```

 tādēļ jau es saku ka lai vispār realizētu to devaisu nācās ziedot ar salasāmību un spiest to kodu cik vien var !!

----------


## zzz

Taa, beerninj epi, tagad nostaajies staltaa piemineklja pozaa un skaidri deklaree:

Kaadas funkcijas veic tavs veidojums uz 2x32 shuunu cpld un ko no frekvences meeriitaaja funkcijaam tu esi nobaazis ciklonaa?

Cik shuunas no 2x32 tu tur esi aiznjeemis?

Nu un finaalais: pasaki skaidri veelreiz ka tavs kods ir dikti prasmiigi uzrakstiits un njevjebenno saspiests un tur nekaa uzlabot nevar. (gigigi, riskeesi?  ::  )

----------


## zzz

> tādēļ jau es saku ka lai vispār realizētu to devaisu nācās ziedot ar salasāmību un spiest to kodu cik vien var !!


 Paglabaasim shito epja fraaziiti naakotnei, nu taa kaartiibas labad.  ::

----------


## Epis

> Kaadas funkcijas veic tavs veidojums uz 2x32 shuunu cpld un ko no frekvences meeriitaaja funkcijaam tu esi nobaazis ciklonaa?


 diemžēl nevienu funkciju nēsu nobāzis ciklonā, lai pats pār to pārliecinātos skaties ciklon II vhdl kodu kur ir 2vi izejošie signāli GPIO_0; GPIO_1  (viens 100ms clock, bet otrs frekvence) 

Vsipār ZZZ neapvainojies, bet mans priekštats par to ka tu nesaproti, un nemāki palaist vhdl failus ar vien vairāk nostiprinās, moš ir beidzot pienācis laiks kautko jaunu iemācītes, ja negribi mācītes vhdl valodu vismaz iemācies nosintezēt failus un izveidot simulātor failu lai pats redzētu kādi tad signāli nāk ārā, ja gribi varu aizsūtīt tev Quartus VWF simulātor failus, visiem 3 projektiem, lai tu varētu redzēt tos signālus, savādāk kāda jēga man te rakstiski vaidzēs aprakstīt aparāta darbības katru cellu.. 




> spiest to kodu cik vien var !!


 kontekstā tas jāsaprot kā: izvēlēties tādus kodēšanas paņēmienus kas dotu līdzīgu vai tādu pašu funkcionalitāti, bet ar mazāku iespējamo loģikas daudzumu !! un manā gadījumā 2bitu binārais counteris aizņem daudz mazāk vietas nekā 4 bitu schift reģistra tipa counteris, un starpība ir 2cells pret 4celiem, un pietrūka 1ns cells, lai tas dispejs skraidītu normāli bez tiem vizuālajiem 2bit countera gļukiem!.

----------


## Vikings

> vis tur strādā tākā ir kodēts, jo 2vi slēdži, kas slēdz sgmentu tranzistorus ir pa taisno pieslēgti SW( 1 downto 0) signālam un kā redzams apakšējā kodu gabalā (no 1. cpld koda) tad tas iet kā binārais counteris līdz ar to pastāv iespēja ka 2vi segnemti būs ieslēgti (ON)+vēl viens segments


 Tad jau tā nav nekāda dinamiskā indikācija, bet fufelis. Kāda jēga no mērinstrumenta kuram uz viena cipara rādās divi reizē? Nu, piemēram, ja nu rādās 3 un 5 reizē tad sanāk 9? Būtu vismaz ārējo dešifratoru uztaisijis no diskrētajiem elementiem lai atkodētu vadības signālus.

----------


## Epis

> Tad jau tā nav nekāda dinamiskā indikācija, bet fufelis. Kāda jēga no mērinstrumenta kuram uz viena cipara rādās divi reizē? Nu, piemēram, ja nu rādās 3 un 5 reizē tad sanāk 9? Būtu vismaz ārējo dešifratoru uztaisijis no diodēm lai atkodētu vadības signālus.


 tur ir tikai 1na kombinācija kad vienlaicīgi tiek attēloti 3 cipari, un ir arī protams tie dešifrātori, bet ne loģikas trūkuma dēļ visam nesanāk. 

Tādēļ jau es saku ka reālā dzīvē no šāda devaisa jēgas nav nekādas, jo ar acīm ciparus nolasīt nevar, bet apstādinot un laižot ik pa 100ms var dekodēt ! 

Delfīns te ielika linku kur bīj vidaks par Siftables, mantiņa jau baigā, bet tur youtubā par to pašu tēmu TED channels ir vēl intresanti vidaki, un te vienks kruts par to "vai Skola nogalina Kreativitāti" Sir Ken Robinson: Do schools kill creativity?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9CE55wbtY

Godīgi sakot es piekrītu tam ka skolā kreativitāti neatīsta, tur māca iemācītes cietus Faktus, pēc noteiktiem standartiem, līdz ar to gala produkts arī būs parasts melnstrādnieks, kurš neko izgudrot nevar, un nemāk, bet māk iekalt kādas zināšanas un atkārtot tās (gandrīz vai tas pats kas ielādēt programmu kādā robotā un palaist viņu !).

----------


## Delfins

> Tādēļ jau es saku ka reālā dzīvē no šāda devaisa jēgas nav nekādas, jo ar acīm ciparus nolasīt nevar, bet apstādinot un laižot ik pa 100ms var dekodēt !


 Tāpēc ar 100% pārliecību jhebkurš pateiks - uzdevums nav izpildīts - jo iekārta strādā ne tuvu tam, ko sagaidīja. Tā kā nomierinies un samierinies ar zaudējumu.

----------


## Epis

> Tāpēc ar 100% pārliecību jhebkurš pateiks - uzdevums nav izpildīts - jo iekārta strādā ne tuvu tam, ko sagaidīja. Tā kā nomierinies un samierinies ar zaudējumu.


 Nē uzdevums ir izpildīts un es esu vinējis  :: , jo redz uzdevuma noteikumos nekas nebīj minēts par to kādā secībā, kā jāiedegās tiem segmentiem, galvenais lai varētu ciparus nolasīt, un ciparus var nolasīt !! 

tas kad ciparus nolasot ir jāseko speciālai mirgošanas secībai, var pat nosaukt to par protokolu, ir noteikumu rāmjos, un es nēsu vainīgs ka tie cipari mirgo tik ātri ar 10Hz frekvenci, ja viņi mirgotu ar 1Hz frekvenci tad vis būtu ļoti smuki redzams un nolasām. 

Tākā salīdzinot manu vidaku, ar ZZZ vidaku, mans ir daudz kvalitatīvāks, un var detalizēti redzēt kā devais strādā, izmantojot advancētu signāl ģenerātoru kas var raidīt pa vienam 100ms impulsam, ZZZ ģenerātoram tādas fičas nebīj, tākā nav skaidrs kas tur vispār notiek.. + video viņam arī tāds ļoti švakas kvalitātes, un vispār ir lielas šaubas ka kautkas tur strādā.. 

Tādejādi es esu Vinējis  ::  iēēē .. .

----------


## zzz

> diemžēl nevienu funkciju nēsu nobāzis ciklonā, lai pats pār to pārliecinātos skaties ciklon II vhdl kodu kur ir 2vi izejošie signāli GPIO_0; GPIO_1  (viens 100ms clock, bet otrs frekvence)


 Diemzheel mudila epis joprojaam neapjeedz elementaaras lietas un kraapjas un spiiteejas: vinja 2x32 shuunu cpld frekvences meeriitaajs  pat taadaa kroplja staavoklii kaa vinsh ir, nav speejiigs straadaat patstaaviigi bez klaatpiekaartaa ciklona - ciklons vinjam dala takts frekvenci liidz 100 milisekundeem, izmantojot tam veel 22 shuunas. Atvienojot ciklonu nost, epja 2x32 shuunu kropliitis ir vienkaarshi  vispaar nefunkcioneejoshss.  :: 


>Vsipār ZZZ neapvainojies, bet mans priekštats par to ka tu nesaproti, un nemāki palaist vhdl failus ar vien vairāk nostiprinās, 

Oi bljaa, mudila epi, kaa tu uzprasies uz ljoti suuru ablomu.   ::   Ladna, pa darba nedeelju man nav laika pa taviem neiedomaajami liikajiem meeslu kodiem bradaaties, bet viikendaa cerams buus, un tad gatavojies.  ::

----------


## Velko

Speciāli pat vēlreiz apskatījos video ar zzz izstrādājumu. Pat ar visu miglas bildi bija skaidrs kas tur notiek.

Toties, no abiem Epja video (viens, kurā viņš apgalvo, ka mērītājs nestrādā, otrs - ka strādā) tā arī neko nesapratu. Netaisos te lasīt nekādas sarežģītas instrukcijas, kā rādījumus nolasīt un vēl jo mazāk - pētīt kodu.

Mans secinājums: zzz - frekvenču mērītājs, kurš strādā - uzrāda frekvenci. Epis - kautkāds brīnums, kurš rāda nesaprotamus cipariņus.

----------


## Epis

redz to kas ir vinnējis ir stingri jāvērtē pēc konkursa noteikumiem, tehniskiem parametriem, specifikācijas + pierādījummiem, un tālāk var vērtēt katra devaisa sarežģītību, taisīšanas grūtumu, inovācijas devu viņā, un es domāju ka mans devais ir sarežģītāks, dēļ saviem limitiem, un ierobežotās CPLD kapacitātes + dizains sadalīts uz 2viem čipiem, kas ir dubūlt sarežģiti, tākā tehniski es esu vinnējis, un termiņus pārsniedzām mēs abi tākā es esu vinnējis  :: .

ja vērētu pēc lietošanas ērtuma tad manu lietot ir ērtāk, jo viss atrodās uz 1nas PCB plates, salīdzinot ZZZ tur bīj vadu,plašu mudžeklis, un to manai platei vaidzīgo 100ms signālu var ģenerēt uz plates uzlodētā attiny MCU (kura pagaidām neko nedara). 
un atceraties ka es uz savas Uzvarējušās plates varu vēl uzlodēt stm32 proci un 6000Lut Fpga +DDR SDRAM  ::  he he tāka'esu vinnējis  ::

----------


## dmd

ša atradīšu noteikumus. izvērtēsim ka tūlīt.

----------


## Vikings

> Tākā salīdzinot manu vidaku, ar ZZZ vidaku, mans ir daudz kvalitatīvāks, un var detalizēti redzēt kā devais strādā, izmantojot advancētu signāl ģenerātoru kas var raidīt pa vienam 100ms impulsam, ZZZ ģenerātoram tādas fičas nebīj, tākā nav skaidrs kas tur vispār notiek..


 Bāc, ka šitie teksti uzjautrina. A tu pats, Epi, labprāt spaidītu mērinstrumenta podziņu un skaitītu ciparus vai arī vienkārši paskatītos uz ektrānu un nolasītu mērijumu? Es arī uzskatu, ka zzz devaiss uztaisīts labāk pat bez iespējas ielodēt stm32 proci un RAMu.

----------


## dmd

noteikumu pirmā versija no manis




> uz ātro sacerēti noteikumi:
> saliksim kritērijus kopā svarīguma pakāpēs-
> 1) atbilstība specifikācijām - 1khz-30mhz +/- 5hz precizitāte, 10hz izšķirtspēja. decimālais ekrāns.
> 2) cena būvējot no nulles, pasta izdevumus, plates gatavošanu etc etc ieskaitot. vārdu sakot aizgāju ar tik un tik latiem un sataisīju iekārtu. cenas - veikala. no citurienes nolodētās komponentes skaita tā, itkā tās būtu pirktas.
> 3) ja tad nav acīmredzams uzvarētājs, tad "smalkums" - cik ērti ir lietot, izskats, citi bonusi, ja ir.
> 
> termiņš - 31. decembris. šeit visiem nav drausmīgi daudz brīva laika uz sitienu.


 jeecha updeito:



> ar noteikumiem:
> 1) noteikti vaig opensourceet gan sheemas gan kodu (shitaa nav nekaada rakjeshzinaatne un komercnosleepums);
> 2) par detalju cenaam - nebuutu labaak vienkaarshi peec kaada kataloga skaitiit, teiksim DigiKey cennjiks peerkot iekaartai nepiecieshamo detalju skaitu, neskaitot pasta izdevumus;
> 3) neaizmirstiet nosaciijumu - lai displejs neraustiitos meeriishanas laikaa;
> 4) 31.decembris - nav drusk taakaa pa daudz 5i meeneshi;
> 5) ja esi pieteicies "konkursam" - nekaada vairs muldeeshana par sho teemu liidz briidim kad vari nodemonstreet straadaajoshu iekaartu.


 epis piekrīt:




> Nu tad sākam taisīt redzēs kurš pirmais kautko uztaisīs .


 
epja komentārs:




> Nu jā uz kāda AVR es tādu verķi varētu uzlodēt, uztaisīt ar "aizsitām" acīm, te jau runa gāja ka ZZZ netic ka tas ir iespējams ar 64macrocell CPLD, proti viņam vaigot 128 cellus (tas tādēļ ka kodēt nemāk) es saku ka pietiek ar 64.


 tādi lūk pīrāgi.

----------


## Epis

No šāda minimālisma jūs nevarat sagaidīt lai dispejs būtu ļoti ērti, smuki nolasāms, domājiet Loģiski ja ejam uz minimālismu tad Loģika tiek taupīta uz vissu, pilnīgi vissu arī nolasāmības kvalitāti !!! 

tākā ir Neētiski salīdzināt ZZZ devaisu, kur šis izmanotja visu ko gribēja, ar manu dizainu kurš iet uz minimālismu līdz galējai robežai...

----------


## Delfins

Epis, tevi neviens neņems darbā lai kāds tu gudrinieks nebūtu ...  iekārta ir nestrādājoša, jo netiek ievēroti pārs punkti no specenes/noteikumiem.
Līdz ko, pat ja ZZZ atsakās, tu arī tad nevari būt uzvarētājs.

----------


## Vikings

Tādā gadijumā uzreiz vajadzēja teikt, ka nepiekrīti punktam par displeja nolasāmību un to, ka zzz izmato kādu čipu grib. Savādāk šobrīd sanāk, ka pats maini noteikumus sev par labu.

----------


## M_J

Varbūt Vinči var noorganizēt balsojumu, lai publika nosaka uzvarētāju šajā sacensībā?
(man gan nav šaubu par balsojuma rezultātu)

----------


## Epis

par tiem noteikumiem tad es atceros ka vieniem noteikummiem es nēsu piekritis, tur bīj kautkādas nianses, tākā tur ir jāskatās atpakaļ vēsturē ...

To kā es ar aizsietām acīm uzkodēju Frekvenčmetru, jau var sen redzēt kur es uz ciklon II dev.kita to arī nodemonstrēju, tādēļ runa iet tikai par to kurš var viņu uztaisīt ar minimālākiem loģikas resursiem, un es esu uzkodējis, kā pats domāju, viss minimālāko resursu Fmetru  :: .

un ja kāds mēģinātu iekš ASIC ražot šādus frekvenčmetr loģikas čipus tad mans čips būtu lētāks par ZZZ loģisko shēmu čipu..  lūk tā..  protams jautājums par vizuālo ciparu attēlošanu tā ir pavisam cita tēma...

----------


## dmd

man šķiet, ka zzz var mainīt savu oriģinālo postu un pievienot aptauju, kautgan jēgas nekādas. viss tāpat ir skaidrs.

----------


## Epis

> Tādā gadijumā uzreiz vajadzēja teikt, ka nepiekrīti punktam par displeja nolasāmību un to, ka zzz izmato kādu čipu grib. Savādāk šobrīd sanāk, ka pats maini noteikumus sev par labu.


 man tā dispeja nolasāmība bīj otršķirīgs faktors, galvenais bīj minimāls loģikas skaits, un minimāla cena, proti 1ns 64cell čips (ar to 100ms clock sorce, vai arī bez ja tur izmanto kādu cpld ar integrēto oscilu) būs lētāks risinājums par loģikas shēmām +8bit MCU. es vismaz tā uzskatu, jo ir arī iekšā jārēķina katras plates lodēšanas izmaksas, kur jo mazāk detaļu jo Lētāk! tākā lētāk ir pielodēt 1nu čipu kas dara visu nekā vairākus..

----------


## dmd

cik pašlaik maksā tavs frekvences mērītājs? pieņemsim, ka es pērku.
EDIT: zzz arī varētu atbildēt. 

nu tā orientējoši.

UPD: pievienoju vārdus, "pieņemsim, ka" jo sapratu, ka epim ganjau nebūs sarkasma un ironijas filtrs uzinstalēts.

----------


## Epis

man sanāk tā:
3seg dispejs 1.4Ls
4seg dispejs 1.55ls
7  2N2222A = 0.7ls
~7-12 rezistori = 0.1Ls  (minimums 7 maximums cik grib)
var piemest pāris kapacitātorus = 0.05Ls 
64cell cpld Lattice 3.1$ vai Alteras 2.1$ , šitos pa lēto Latvijā dabūt laikam ka nevar tākā izmaksātu no 1.5-2Ls (ar PVN un muitu)

kopā ~5.3ls. 
ja taisītu speciāli PCB sakarīgā apjomā tad nāktu klāt vēl kādi ap 20-30Ls cik maksātu lodēšana nezinu

----------


## dmd

un devkits?

----------


## zzz

A devkitu epis uzdaavinaas klaat taapat no labas sirds par velti.  :: 

Bet vispaar jautaajums par cenu ir sameeraa gruuti atbildams.

Ja hipoteetiski jaunais radiomatieris tvdx no kura fantaazijaam par b klases transiiveri viss arii aizsaakaas, naaktu celjos krizdams ka vinsh veelaas par katru cenu nopirkt visu to blocinju kaudziiti manaa pirmajaa bildee ar meerkji meeriit frekvenci savaa transiiverii - nuuu, teiksim par latinjiem 20 -25 vareetu arii vinjam paardot.  Par to vinsh dabuutu to fignju taadaa staavoklii ka piesleedz baroshanu un meeraamo frekvenci un viss meeraas un raadaas displejaa. Par galiigaam kapeikaam atdot to visu man iipashas jeegas taapat nebuutu, jo taapat biskji darba ieguldiits un taisiits ar domu ka blocinjus var viegli atvienot vienu no otra un izmantot citaas (lietderiigaakaas) konstrukcijaas.

Leetaak shis vareetu dabuut krievu laiku radioamatieru ciparu skalu CSh-1 apgreidotaa veidaa, kas man vienalga bezjeegaa meetaajas pa beeninjiem.


mudila epis par 5.3 latinjiem tur vareetu piedaavaat tikai nestraadaajoshu pusfabrikaatu ar defektiivu kodu iekshaa (ciklona devkitu shis padla jau iezhiljiitu un liidzi nedotu  :: , abet bez taa shii veidojums nespeej izpildiit pat to kropliibinju kas video redzama) Plus hvinjzin cik segmentus shis tur jau ir nosvilinaajis ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam lodeejoties.  ::

----------


## Epis

ja grib bez dev.kita tad pie summas jāpieskaita attiny13 (100ms clock sorce) cena 0.65Ls (argus.lv)  tad sanāks 5.95Ls var arī ņemt kādu citu devaisu, bet man uz plates ir uzlodēts šis.

Davai davai ZZZ nosauc sava brīnuma izmantoto detaļu cenu ?? 
(nerunājam par maketplatēm, izlietotajiem vadiem, alvas, bet tīri detaļas no kādām tur viss sastāv (pieņemot ka devais strādās uz 3.3v baterijas, jo man uz plates stāv DC_DC regulātors kas USB5V pārvērš 3.3V)

----------


## zzz

Ar attiny tu, mudila epi, momentaa pilniibaa proljetaajesh no konkursa nosaciijumiem.  :: 

64 cpld shuunas un nekaadu grebannij mikrokontroleru - kas tev, gariigi atpalikushajam, tur nesaprotams?

----------


## Epis

> mudila epis par 5.3 latinjiem tur vareetu piedaavaat tikai nestraadaajoshu pusfabrikaatu ar defektiivu kodu iekshaa (ciklona devkitu shis padla jau iezhiljiitu un liidzi nedotu , abet bez taa shii veidojums nespeej izpildiit pat to kropliibinju kas video redzama) Plus hvinjzin cik segmentus shis tur jau ir nosvilinaajis ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam lodeejoties.


 Tev laikam zzz nedalec ko es saku, - Es saku ka ja man uz plates stāvētu tikai 1na 64cell cpld tad nebūtu nekādi kroplīgie ciparu gļuki, tad katrs cipars iedegtos tad kad tam jāiedegās, tās kroplības ir tikai tādēļ ka viss dizains ir sadalīts uz 2viem čipiem !!  Pieleca ? 

tākā par ~6Ls +PCB cena var reāli uztaisīt normālu nekroplīgu aparātu.

 man tāds kroplis sanāca jo lietoju citus čipus(2vas 32cell cpld vienas vietā).

----------


## Epis

> Ar attiny tu, mudila epi, momentaa pilniibaa proljetaajesh no konkursa nosaciijumiem. 
> 
> 64 cpld shuunas un nekaadu grebannij mikrokontroleru - kas tev, gariigi atpalikushajam, tur nesaprotams?


 kāda starpība vai clock sorce ir attiny13, vai kāds programmējams Clock, kas ģenerē tos 10Hz ? un jebkurā gadījumā vaig vainu ārējo Kvarcu, vai arī kādu integrētāku clock, cenas atšķirības tur diez vai ir lielas..

ja tā skatās tad protams ka var jau attiny13 izmantot plašāk nekā tikai parastu 10hz clock kā iekodēt binary to BCD konvertieri, un Led seriālo signālu devēju, kur CPLD to dekodēs, tad sanāktu 1na 32cell CPLD+attiny13 (šitas laikam ka būtu viss viss lētākais variants).
jebkurā gadījumā šito viss, viss lētāko variantu nav uztaisījis neviens (es esu uzlodējis, bet iekodējis nēsu) tākā mans laikam ka ir lētāks nekā ZZZ devais.

----------


## zzz

epi mudila, tas ko es pashlaik noveeroju ir kaa jau parasti beerninja epja drausmiigi liikie kodi un fundamentaala nejeega racionaalu cpld dizainu izveidot.  :: 

Kaa jau teicu, mudila, pacieties liidz viikendam, ja man buus briivs laiks, paraadiishu praktiski kaadas drazas tu tur esi sakodeejis.  

Atmazochkas par 2x32 nederees, tev kretiinam neviens rokas aaraa nelauza un nelika taa chakareeties. Vprochem ja tu mudila maaceetu normaali kodeet un racionaali sadaliit funkcijas starp abiem cpld, tad vieniigaa atskjiriiba no 1x64 buutu nepiecieshamiiba salodeet kaadus 10 vadeljus starp abiem cpld. Tik tev jau nav pat ne mazaakaas sajeegas kaadus drazu kodus esi sakjeepaajis.  :: 

Ljaljaa par seshiem latinjiem - nu dafai uztaisi un paardod tvdxam savu veidojumu par tik, muahahaaaaa.

----------


## a_masiks

epi, zzz taisnība. Tu nemaz neesi uztaisījis devaisu. Vismaz pēc tiem nosacījumiem uz kuriem pats parakstījies.




> Nu jā uz kāda AVR es tādu verķi varētu uzlodēt, uztaisīt ar "aizsitām" acīm, te jau runa gāja ka ZZZ netic ka tas ir iespējams ar 64macrocell CPLD, proti viņam vaigot 128 cellus (tas tādēļ ka kodēt nemāk) es saku ka pietiek ar 64.


 Tie ir *TAVI* vārdi. Un ja tu taisies tur iebāz attiny kontrolieri, tad esi konkrēti pakāsis derības pat tad, ja devais strādā.
Pie kam ievērtē noteikumus: 




> 2) cena būvējot no nulles, pasta izdevumus, plates gatavošanu etc etc ieskaitot. vārdu sakot aizgāju ar tik un tik latiem un sataisīju iekārtu. cenas - veikala. no citurienes nolodētās komponentes skaita tā, itkā tās būtu pirktas.
> 
> 3) neaizmirstiet nosaciijumu - lai displejs neraustiitos meeriishanas laikaa;


 Tava plate sanāk vismaz 25-30Ls cenā. Pat ja tā strādā. tā ka pēc cenas tavs devais nav konkurents homebreev.
Un atkārtošos - pašā sākumā tu PATS paziņoji, ka tev IR pieejama 64 šūnu CPLD, kuru taisies izmantot. Pusgads un vēl 2 mēneši bija laika. Atrunas ka pa rokai trāpījās tikai 2 CPLD pa 32 šūnām es godīgi sakot nemaz vērā neņemtu, ibo tas būtu pašu derību būtības pārkāpums, kurš līdzvērtīgs totālam zaudējuma, ja kas.

----------


## zzz

> kāda starpība vai clock sorce ir attiny13, vai kāds programmējams Clock, kas ģenerē tos 10Hz ?


 Starpiiba, mudila epi, ir tavaa breecienaa "64 shuunas pietieeeek visaaamm". 

Kaa praktiski pieraadiijaas - mudila epis par saviem vaardiem atbildeet nav speejiigs.

----------


## Velko

> kāda starpība vai clock sorce ir attiny13, vai kāds programmējams Clock, kas ģenerē tos 10Hz ?


 Ja reiz aparātā tiek likts iekšā ATtiny13, tad manuprāt var iztikt bez CPLD vispār. 

Papildus ATtiny13 vajadzētu 3-bit bināro, vai 1 cipara dekādes counteri (ar ko nodalīt ieejas signālu uz leju 8 vai 10 reizes). Un vēl 2 ārējos shift reģistrus, (ATtiny13 ir stipri par maz kāju, lai būtu ar ko darbināt 7-segmentu displejus).

Netaisos tagad būvēt aparātu, lai pierādītu, bet IMHO ar to vajadzētu pietikt.

Tā ka - ja tu reiz uz plates uzliec tādu detaļu, kura (ar dažām palīgdetaļām) spēj pati paveikt uzdevumu, tad starpība ir milzīga.

----------


## Epis

> Vprochem ja tu mudila maaceetu normaali kodeet un racionaali sadaliit funkcijas starp abiem cpld, tad vieniigaa atskjiriiba no 1x64 buutu nepiecieshamiiba salodeet kaadus 10 vadeljus starp abiem cpld. Tik tev jau nav pat ne mazaakaas sajeegas kaadus drazu kodus esi sakjeepaajis.


 šitos vārdus jāsaglabā lai vēlāk kad lielais lielībnieks ZZZ papētīs kodus, smagi aplauzīsies konstatējot ka ne pa mata tiesu neko labāku uzkodēt nevar, varētu pieminēt ko pats teica..  ::  




> Starpiiba, mudila epi, ir tavaa breecienaa "64 shuunas pietieeeek visaaamm".
> 
> Kaa praktiski pieraadiijaas - mudila epis par saviem vaardiem atbildeet nav speejiigs.


 tev jau kā baigajam koderim vaidzētu tač būt sajēgai kam pietiek un kam nepietiek !! 
un kā domā var vēl tajā cpld bez pamat funkcijām vēl iebāzt kāda Mhz oscila 20-23bit frekvences dalītāju. 

Padomā ZZZ kādam muļķim man jābūt, lai es tākā tur rakstīts, pats tā arī domātu ??? !!! 
un ja tu patiešām zzz domā ka es esu tāda līmeņa muļķis, tad diemžēl tavas prāta spējas arī ir apšaubāmas...   (man šitas āķa teksts baigi patīk  ::  )

ar to es vēlreiz atgādiju ka ir jāsaprot mans rakstītais KONTEKSTĀ, jo gadās aizmirst pielikt frāzi "100ms clock sorce" un priekš tam arī ir domāta attiny13  ::  

vienīgi izņēmums ir tā jaunā CPLD ar iebūvētu oscilu un taimeri, bet zzz jau izbrāķēja devaisa precizitāti, tākā tas atkrīt, līdz ar to  *bez ārējā clock signāla nekas nesanāk.*

----------


## Epis

> Papildus ATtiny13 vajadzētu 3-bit bināro, vai 1 cipara dekādes counteri (ar ko nodalīt ieejas signālu uz leju 8 vai 10 reizes). Un vēl 2 ārējos shift reģistrus, (ATtiny13 ir stipri par maz kāju, lai būtu ar ko darbināt 7-segmentu displejus).


 labāk ir attiny13 un visi tie binārie, vai dekādes counteri + shift reģistri iekš 1nas CPLD tā būs lētāk nekā lodēt 3-4 čipus. cena arī 1nai 1$ cpld būs zemāka nekā tiem čipiem kur katrs ies par 0.2-0.25Ls. 
tākā es jau sen bīju izdomājis kā būtu viss lētāk, un principā man uzplates viss ir uzlodēts lai tādu variantu uztaisīt, bet tas jau nebīj mans mērķis,vaidzēja tač ZZZ pierādīt savu 64cell ideju.

----------


## Epis

un PCB cena tam devaisam sanāk ap ~5 Ls, jo tad kad taisīju plates kopā iznāca 3 lielās un 15 mazās tākā sadalot to cennu  ko maksāju (ap 28ls) pēc laukuma sanāk tie 5-6ls.

un tādēļ es arī izmantoju pats savus gatavos resursus, jo ko tad citu es ar tām pāri palikušajām platēm darīšu, kautkur tač ir viņas jāizmanot un uz vienas uzlodēju šo Fmetru, nākotnē uzlodēšu kautko citu. (ārā jau nemetīs)

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> un ja tu patiešām zzz domā ka es esu tāda līmeņa muļķis, tad diemžēl tavas prāta spējas arī ir apšaubāmas...   (man šitas āķa teksts baigi patīk  )


 epi, tev steidzīgi vajag dakteri! runā, ka psihenes pakalpojumus var diezgan viegli noorganizēt...

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik šūnas pietrūkst , lai indikācija būtu normala un cik var ieekonomēt uz frekvences dalītāju?

----------


## zzz

Gugugu, a tev, raimondinj, vispaar liekas ka epis apjeedz kas ir normaala indikaacija?  ::  Vinja "darbi" demonstree tieshi preteejo.

Frekvences daliitaaju shis jau ir noshmaucis, nobaazhot ciklona devkitaa prom no cpld.

Daliitaajs uz miljonchiku piemeeram (no 10 MHz liidz 10Hz taktssignaalam) = 20 trigeri = 20 shuunas.  (eee, raimondinj, tu tak te visaadas logjikas sheemeles ziimeeji - kas, nemaaki pats daliitaajam nepiecieshamo saskaitiit? cpld turbo likbezzs 1 teikumaa- 1 cpld shuuna rupji sakot ir 1 trigeris kuram apkaart karaajas videeji mazliet programeejamas kombinatoriaalaas logjikas)




> Cik šūnas pietrūkst , lai indikācija būtu normala


 Kaadi 1E+11 gabali. epim galvaskausaa.

----------


## Raimonds1

Aicinājums bija domāts taviem faniem, kas piekrīt ģeneralajai līnijai  ::   . un tātad, kā varētu tomēr uztaisīt dalītāju ar samazinātu šūnu skaitu - logikas no tranzistoriem, shēmas no malas ar gatavu mazaks frekvenxes kvarcu vai pusvaditaju oscilu ar dalītajiem atkrīt, kā?

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, tu demonstree traku glupiibu par teemu  :: 

Kaa taisiit daliitaaju uz tranzistoriem ir tevis izgudrota neeksisteejosha probleema duraka epja liikaa pusfabrikaata veidojuma pestiishanai. Taa neceltos vispaar, ja epis jeegtu normaali programmeet cpld un filtreetu savus bezjeedziigos debiilaa lieliibnieka bazaarus.




> shēmas no malas ar gatavu mazaks frekvenxes kvarcu vai pusvaditaju oscilu ar dalītajiem atkrīt, kā?


 atkriit nepiecieshamaas precizitaates un stabilitaates deelj - zemfrekvences kvarciem taa ir suudiiga un visaadiem si oscilaatoriem, kurus tu biji silabaa saboliijis, taa ir veel krietni sliktaaka.

----------


## Epis

Es teicu ka taisu devaisu kas:
 mēra Frekvenci
 vaig ārēju 100ms clock
 attēlo ciparus uz segmentiem (vienalga kā, kādā formātā, galvenais ka attēlo)

Un es esu izpildījis to ko teicu, un pierādījis ka to var izdarīt iekš 64cell cpld.

Kur problēma ?  kas jums nepatīk ?




> Taa neceltos vispaar, ja epis jeegtu normaali programmeet cpld un filtreetu savus bezjeedziigos debiilaa lieliibnieka bazaarus.


 gribu redzēt ko pats spēj uzkodēt uz 64cell cpld !!  Pierādi ka vari uztaisīt ko labāku ?

nesūda tev nesanāks uzkodēt ko labāku par to ko esu uzkodējis. (vari pat nemēģināt)

----------


## zzz

> Taa neceltos vispaar, ja epis jeegtu normaali programmeet cpld un filtreetu savus bezjeedziigos debiilaa lieliibnieka bazaarus.
> 
> 
>  gribu redzēt ko pats spēj uzkodēt uz 64cell cpld !!  Pierādi ka vari uztaisīt ko labāku ?
> 
> nesūda tev nesanāks uzkodēt ko labāku par to ko esu uzkodējis. (vari pat nemēģināt)


 Nusssss, saderam uz kaadam materiaalaam veertiibaam, ko, beerninj epi?  ::

----------


## Epis

> Nusssss, saderam uz kaadam materiaalaam veertiibaam, ko, beerninj epi?


 Tu jau tagat domā paņemsi manu kodu nomainīsi to MUX slēdzi kas slēdz tos segmentus no 2bit seriālā uz 4bit parallēlo kas ir vienīgais ko vispār tur var uzlabot un tad iedegsies katrā perjodā tikai 1 cipars nevis 2-3 vienlaicīgi kā pašlaik, ja tā tad tas nav nekāds jaunums es to jau sen uzkodēju, vienīgi nevarēju iebāzt iekš 2vām 32cell cpld to dizainu ! 

Nu ja vari izdomāt vēl kādu citu variantu kā uzlabot dispeja kvalitāti (citu neko tur uzlabot nevar) tad ja tu to izdarīsi tad būsi vinnējis ! ja nē tad vinnējis esu es  ::  nu ko esi gatavs tādiem noteiumiem piekrist.proti tavs kods nedrīkst būt 100% identisks manējam un ar to manis minēto parallēlo 4bit MUX (ja gribi par šito lai ielieku kodu, es to varu ielikt), tev jāuzkodē kautkas labāks par manis uzkodēto.

----------


## Raimonds1

mani tas ieinteresēja par tik, par cik noteikumos nav atrunāts cits frekvences dalīšanas variants bez čakara ar palpildus šūnu izmantošanu un viss. Šmerliņš  varētu ko izprojektēt. Un tātad, cik šūnu pietrūkst, lai indikācija būtu normāla? Un cik var dabūt izmainot frekveces dalītāju.


P.S.kas attiecas uz manis zīmētajām loģikas shēmām, man nav tadas pārleicības, ka visi saprot, kāpec ar tik mazu loģiku skaitu var realizēt to projektiņu.

----------


## Epis

varu pateikt ZZZ priekšā ka vienīgais ko tu tur vari uzkodēt citādāku ir mēģināt taisīt dizainu ar vienu BCD to 7Seg dekoderi (nam ir 2vi) un tad izmantot 7bitMUX, lai slēgtu segmentus, vai arī nomainīt BCD counteri uz parasto un tad kautkādīgies dekodēt tos ciparus, par šito variantu diez vai izdosies kādu loģiku ietaupīt..

----------


## zzz

> Nusssss, saderam uz kaadam materiaalaam veertiibaam, ko, beerninj epi? 
> 
> 
>  Tu jau tagat domā paņemsi manu kodu nomainīsi to MUX slēdzi kas slēdz tos segmentus no 2bit seriālā uz 4bit parallēlo kas ir vienīgais ko vispār tur var uzlabot un tad iedegsies katrā perjodā tikai 1 cipars nevis 2-3 vienlaicīgi kā pašlaik, ja tā tad tas nav nekāds jaunums es to jau sen uzkodēju, vienīgi nevarēju iebāzt iekš 2vām 32cell cpld to dizainu ! 
> 
> Nu ja vari izdomāt vēl kādu citu variantu kā uzlabot dispeja kvalitāti (citu neko tur uzlabot nevar) tad ja tu to izdarīsi tad būsi vinnējis ! ja nē tad vinnējis esu es  nu ko esi gatavs tādiem noteiumiem piekrist.proti tavs kods nedrīkst būt 100% identisks manējam un ar to manis minēto parallēlo 4bit MUX (ja gribi par šito lai ielieku kodu, es to varu ielikt), tev jāuzkodē kautkas labāks par manis uzkodēto.


 epi beerninj, davai bez ljaljaa, man tavi drausmiigi liikie kodi nafig neinteresee, es vinjiem uzmetu aci, konstateeju stulbi uzrakstiitaas vietas, pahihinaaju un nometu nafig malaa.  :: 

Kaa tev durakam vajadzeetu zinaat, es sho dizainu taisu grafiskajaa veidaa.

Kaa arii mudila epi davai stopee ciet savas " priekshaa teikshanas"  citaadi kad atkal buusi zaudeejis, saaksies tavas chiiksteeshanas ka tavi kodi nozagti.

Tas ko tu esi bijis speejiigs celt priekshaa, jau sheit ir ielikts ar visiem kodiem un video, to arii uzskataam par atskaites punktu, " par kuru neko labaaku nevar uztaisiit"   ::  ,

----------


## zzz

> Un tātad, cik šūnu pietrūkst, lai indikācija būtu normāla?.


 Pietruukst 1E+11 shuunas. epim galvaa. tev ko, raimondinj, tik suudiigi pielec?

epis ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam savus 2x32 shuunu cpld piecuukaaja gandriiz liidz malaam - vinjam vairs nav vietas un vinsh vienkaarshi nejeedz normaalu indikaaciju izveidot.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Un cik tiek tērēts , teiksim 1MHz dalīšanai uz 10Hz?

----------


## zzz

> Un cik tiek tērēts , teiksim 1MHz dalīšanai uz 10Hz?


 teereets sheitan ir raimondinsh.  :: 

Kas, kretinchik raimondinj, nejeedz pats trigerus saskaitiit? Tsk tsk tsk, taa arii paari logjikas elementiem savaa attiistiibaa taalaak neesi ticis, trigeri un skaitiitaaji tev ir jau nesaprotama lieta?

----------


## Raimonds1

Es protu saskaitīt gan, tāpēc jau saku, ka izdomājot kā apiet pāris 1/10 dalītāju posmus, var kādu papildu šūnu iegūt. Tam protams ir mazs sakars ar ērtu un vienkāršu devaisu, bet gan ar uzdevuma nosacījumiem. Vajag tik kaut cik stabilu nekvarcotu multivibratoru un viss.

----------


## zzz

> Es protu saskaitīt gan, tāpēc jau saku, ka izdomājot kā apiet pāris 1/10 dalītāju posmus, var kādu papildu šūnu iegūt. Tam protams ir mazs sakars ar ērtu un vienkāršu devaisu, bet gan ar uzdevuma nosacījumiem. Vajag tik kaut cik stabilu nekvarcotu multivibratoru un viss.


 Bezjeedziigaam offtopa fignjaam, raimondinj, vari saakt pats savu diskusiju un apspriesties tur ar epi.

Ja tev shvaki pielec lietas buutiiba, tad mazais zhuliks epis sev jau ietaupiija absoluuti visu frekvences daliitaaju, nobaazhot to aiz sienas aarpusee ciklonaa. Taapeec tavi murdzinji par multivibratoriem vinjam taapat neko nevar paliidzeet samazinaat taas cuuciibas ko shis ir  cpldos iesmeereejis, un normaalu indikaaciju uztaisiit.  ::

----------


## Delfins

taisiet jaunu konkursu vai topiku. Skaidrs ir viens - Epis šajā kaujā ir zaudējis.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu multivibatators, pareizāk univibrators ar frekvences precizitāti 5% trāpa 10- tā impulsā un tas nokorioģē  neprecizitāti ar savu 10-to impulsu. Ietaupam 10 trigeru rindiņu.

Vai tik silab izstrādājumiem nebija lielāka prezicitāte, tad jau varētu ņemt 100-to vai 1000-o impulsu.

----------


## zzz

Offtops debiilikji raimondinj.

Taadu meeslu muldeeshanai dodies uz 

viewtopic.php?t=3187

----------


## Epis

nocompilēju ZZZ sīkā dirsēja failus un viņa loģika kopā aizņem 95Cells ( 40 Counter02, un 55 Counter 01 ) 

ja no ZZZ loģikas noņem 100ms Frekvences dalītāju (no kāda kristāla, kas kā pats teica ir ap 20 biti counteris) tad viņa dizains aizņemtu 75Cells.

tagat godīgs salīdzinājums starp ZZZ un EPJA dizainu ir tāds 
ZZZ = 75cells
Epis = 62cells 

Kurš tagat ir Krutāks Koderis A ?  vari ZZZ pārspēt mani  ?? (kaut vai ar vēl gļukaināku dispeju)



> taisiet jaunu konkursu vai topiku. Skaidrs ir viens - Epis šajā kaujā ir zaudējis.


 Nifiga Konkursa noteikumi paši par sevīm principā ir negodīgi, jo kādēļ tad man jātaisa devais ar limitētiem resursiem, kur dirsējs ZZZ izmanto ko grib ? 
vienīgais veids salīdzināt kurš ir izdarījis labāku darbu ir salīdzināt abus projektus (loģiku) Godīgi !! ko es augšā arī esu izdarījis, tātad es esu Optimizācijas Kings  ::  un esu ZZZ salicis par veselim 13 celliem  ::

----------


## zzz

> tātad es esu Optimizācijas Kings D


 Pacieties, siikais pidrila, 64 shuunu optimizeeto dizainu redzeesi peec viikenda.  :: 




> Kurš tagat ir Krutāks Koderis A ?  vari ZZZ pārspēt mani  ?? (kaut vai ar vēl gļukaināku dispeju)


 Mieriigi. Atliek norunaat materiaalaas veetiibas uz kuraam sadereet.

Alus kasti teiksim?  ::  Tu gan tur ar shnjabja pudeleem ziimeejies taisot eksperimentus gaisa dzineeja sakaraa, bet mani, pardon, shnjabis nesaista.

----------


## Epis

> Mieriigi. Atliek norunaat materiaalaas veetiibas uz kuraam sadereet.
> 
> Alus kasti teiksim?  Tu gan tur ar shnjabja pudeleem ziimeejies taisot eksperimentus gaisa dzineeja sakaraa, bet mani, pardon, shnjabis nesaista.


 nekādas metreālās vērtības, jo šitās nav nekādas robotikas sacensības, kur dala balvas, šeit ir runa par savu teikto vārdu patiesību, un ja tu saki ka vari labāk tad pierādi, atlīdzība būs gandarījums ka esi labāks koderis par mani, ja nē tad samierinies ar to ka nespēj uzkodēt neko labāku par manu kodu un strīds ir beidzies.

pret alkoholu man ir kategoriska nostāja: 
1. Alkohols ir lēnas iedarbības "inde", kuru cilvēkiem vaidzētu aizliegt lietot, un neviens zinātnieks nepierādīs pretējo, (ka alus, vīns ir labs, utt) jo reāli spirts organismam nodara skādi, vienīgi stūlbās smadzenes nav spējīgas to saprast, lai gan ir metodes kā var radīt apstākļus kad cilvēks sajūt, saprot patieso alkohola ietekmi uz organismu, piemēram:

esu dzirdējis ka viens no tādiem veidiem ir tāds ja iedzērušam cilvēkam  liek ieiet telpā kurā nekā cita nav izņemot galdu un krēslu +lapa, piltspalva un liek uzrakstīt ar kreiso roku pāris teikumu rundas un atbildēt uz pāris vienkāršiem jautājumiem (kreiļi raksta ar labo roku) un tad notiek sekojošais kad cilvēks sāk domāt, noslogot smadzenes, un sāk justies ļoti sūdīgi, un pazūd visa jautrība, prieki utt.. un šājā momentā cilvēks sajūt kāda tad īsti ir tā alkohola ietekme un kā viņš patiesībā jūtās un tas ir: baigi sūdīgi.. 
protams neiet runa par dabīgo alhokolu dažos pāritkas produktos kas ir niecīgās devās, kā Kefīrs, un citi produkti no kuriem nevar apreibt. 

vispār es varētu stāstī un stātīt par to kā alkohols degradē cilvēkus, kā veseli ciemati ir izmiruši, un dzērāju vecākiem dzimst kropļi, kuri paši vairs nav spējīgi vairoties (tā ir totāla inzīcība) piemērs ir krievīja, kur nesen vienā rakstā bīj minēts ka tikai 1 no 10 jaundzimušajiem ir pilnīgi vesels, (arī garīgi) un ka pamatā dzimst kropļi....

----------


## zzz

Prieksh cilveecinja ar kategorisko nostaaju pret alkoholu, tev tur bija nevaaja shnjabja pudelju baterija, bet nu lai jau paliek.  :: 

Sadereet uz materiaalaam veertiibaam taatad atsakies. 

Suudiigi, bet no tevis aciimredzami, tu jau arii nekad neesi atbildeejis par saviem vaardiem.

----------


## Epis

> Suudiigi, bet no tevis aciimredzami, tu jau arii nekad neesi atbildeejis par saviem vaardiem.


 tas tu tā domā jo kontekstā neskati manus vārdus un apgalvojumus, kā veselu informācijas kopumu, bet izraujot kādas atsevišķas frāzes, teikumus + kļūdas patiešām rodās iespaids ka es te visu laiku runāju par ziliem brīnummiem.

vispār tā "Skaldi un valdi" ir parasta prakse ko cilvēki izmanto ikdienā, jo tā viņi ir mācīti skolās, mācoties katru priekšmetu atsevišķi kā informācijas bloku, bez sasaistes ar visu pārējo informāciju un tad rezultātā cilvēks domā: "priekškam vispār matemātika ir vaidzīga, un kāds vispār sakars matemātikai ar fiziku, kāds fizikai ar ķīmiju un tā tālāk" 
un te tas pats, ka es pēc būtības visu laiku runāju par vienu un to pašu, bet cilvēki nesaprot un brīnās kā tā? kā tā?  to varētu nosaukt par Kaledaskopisko uztveri, proti fragmentāla uztvere un nespēja saskatīt lietas kopskatā, 
vēlviens piemērs par ekonomiku: cilvēki gatavi pirkt lētāko inport preci un boikotēt vietējo ražojumu, paši nesaprotot to kad ja tā darīs tad visi kas strādā rūpnīcās un ražo to vietējo dārgo preci pēc gada, diviem pamazām nobankrotēs, un kad tas notiek (kā šodien) tad visi sāk vainot valdību, vēl kādu populāru personu, bet ne paši sevi, un tas ir tikai pateicoties tam ka viņi nespēj to sakarību saskatīt starp pašmāju preces pirkšanu un savu darba vietu.

----------


## vecteevs

Labi, ja epiitim negarsho tad izdomaajam citas materiaalaas veertiibas.
Ja epiits naakamajaa raundaa uzvar zzz shim  kaadu paariiti  jauno chipu, ar ko shim turpinaat speeleeties. 
Ja zzz uzvar epiits kraamee augshaa rezgji ar  teervetnieku, piemeeram. 

Ja sis miizh un   aizbildinaas ar to ka alkaans indee, un skolas suukaa,  tad dreimanja jaunskungs pasuutaams smagi taalu, varbuut apsveert iespeeju sho nosuutiit uz kaadu izgliitiibas iestaadi, korekcijas klasee vieta atradiisies. Ir nieciiga  ceriiba ka nedaudz no  ortograafijas sim paurii aizkjersies, un par mutes virinaashanu  nevietaa, koleegi pauri nedaudz iedauziis pareizajaas sliedees, savaadaak te pa forumiem izlaidies.

----------


## Epis

ja jau līdz šim es un zzz uztaisīja tos devaisus bez nekādām derībām, kas ko kam maksās, ja kāds uztaisīs, vai pierādis kautko kādam, tad neredzu jēgu arī tālāk uz kautko matreālu derēt.. 

šitas ir brīvprātīgs pasākums gribi dari, gribi nedari.

Es aicinu visus pārbaudīt informāciju ko es saku par šo Frekvenčmetru, citām lietām, ja kāds atrod kautko ne tā tad lai raksta savu analīzi kas, kāpēc ir slikti, kļūdaini un ja man pārbaudot to info, tā infa izrādīsies patiesa tad es savas domas mainīšu, un piekritīšu ka esu padirsis konkursu, un vispār nepareizi domājis... 

nevienam nav akli jātic, jādara tākā es te rakstu, bet ir jāpārdomā un jāpaanazilē ko kā esu teicis, un jāizdomā vai ticēt tam vai nē, ja nevarat atrast pierādījumus tad neticat.

----------


## Vikings

Viss jau tik kārtīgi izanalizēts pāris lapas atpakaļ. Un izskatās, ka Epis vienīgais fōrumā noesaprot, kāds ir analīzes rezultāts.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> tagat godīgs salīdzinājums starp ZZZ un EPJA dizainu ir tāds 
> ZZZ = 75cells
> Epis = 62cells


 neaizmirstam vēl parēķināt, cik var ietaupīt uz dalītāju uz 100ms.

----------


## zzz

O pidrila raimondinsh arii iespraucaas.

Nu vispirms atgaadinaajums, ka viss notiek  ::  , 64 shuunu  rezultaati buus veelaak.

Bet nu, pidrilam raimondinjam jautaajums: vai vinjapraat epja veidojums ir uzskataams par funkcionaalu un lietojamu frekvences meeriitaaju.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Vārdu sakot, nezini, kā ietaupīt pāris trigerus un tāpēc lamājies?

----------


## zzz

Par shuunu ietaupiishanu pacieties raimodinj maksimums liidz sveetdienas vakaram.

Joprojaam tev tas pats jautaajums - vei epiisha veidojums ir uzskataams par funkcionaalu un lietojamu frekvences meeriitaaju.

Ja nav - tad redz raimondinj galiigi nav jeegas skaitiit cik shuunas epis tur ietaupiija un cik izmantoja - nelietojamu ieriici vistaupiigaak ir izgatavot no 0 skaita  trigeriem.  ::

----------


## Epis

Nu cik reizes man te jāatgādina ka vidaka dizains ir uz 62 celliem un tur dispejs sūdīgi saskatām, bet otrs dizains par kuru es te visu laiku runāju, runāju, pirms mēģināju viņu ielikt iekš 2 32cell cpld bīj uz 64 celliem un tur dispejs bīj TĪRS bez gļukiem. 




> Viss jau tik kārtīgi izanalizēts pāris lapas atpakaļ. Un izskatās, ka Epis vienīgais fōrumā noesaprot, kāds ir analīzes rezultāts.


 Jā ir ir, tikai atceraties ka man nezkāpēc bīj jātaisa devais ar limitiem, un cik tad ir GODĪGI salīdzināt veikumu starp zzz un mani kur viens taisa kā grib, bet otram resursi tik maz ka knapi vispār kautkas spīdoš sanāca. 

Kur te vispār šajā konkursā ir GODĪGUMS ? 
tas apmēram tas pats kas uztaisīt konkurusu kurš uzcels krutāku māju vienam iedod dēļus kur knapi sanāk šķūnim, bet otram veselu būvveikalu, un tad rezultāts viens uzcēla šķūnīti, bet otrs VIllu, un kurš tad ir vinnējis ? a ? ar to es gribu teikt ka šis nav nekāds standart konkurs, kur visiem dalībniekiem ir vienādi starta apstākļi, detaļas un tad skatās kurš ko labāk uztaisījis, šeit katram bīj savādākas izejošās pozīcijas, līdz ar to jāvērtē ir pavisam savādāk.

Pēc manām domām godīgi būtu vērēt tā ka katrs no mums tad uztaisa 2vus devaisus viens ar nelimitātiem resursiem, kā taisīja ZZZ un otrs ar Limitētiem (kā man) un tad salīdzinam ko kurš uztaisījis, cik tur ir liela inovācijas deva, smukums, šajā gadījumā es esu nofilmējis 2vas Plates un ciklon II dev.kitu var uzskatīt par manu Fmetru brīvā izpildījumā, ja kas pirms ntiem mēnešiem es jau nodemonstrēju ar video kā Fmetrs strādā uz CII kita, tur Ledi spīdēja tāpat kā ZZZ, (vienīgi ar slēdzi vaidzēja pārslēgt ciparus), bet zzz nav vēl neko uz 64celliem uzkodējis !! tākā kurš te ir vinnējis ?

Kā jums mana izpratne par GODĪGU novērtējumu, un vērtēšanas sistēmu ?

----------


## zzz

Hehehe.

Vakara multeniite beerninjam epim

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=24728

Par normaalu frekvences meeriitaaju to gan neuzskatiisim, tachu lai tieshi saliidzinaatu kodeeshanas prasmes, tad uztaisiiju arii shaadu kjeemu (displejchiks apmeeram tas ko epiitis cereeja un gribeeja, bet nespeeja uzkodeet) 

Lai nu epiitim shonakt miedzinsh jaukaaks, varu pateikt, ka tas klusi un mieriigi aiznjeema 43 shuunas.  :: 

Tehniskaas detaljas un dizaina failus ielikshu riit (spriedzes moments tak jaauztur  ::  kaa arii tur teiksim jaaraksta klaat pagari paskaidrojumi *kaa* tas tiek panaakts)  

Bet nu vispaar jaapaartaisa uz normaalu displeju, citaadi riebjas skatiities, es tak neesmu epis, man inzheniera sirdsapzinja nepieljauj taadu daiktu par normaalu uzskatiit.  :: 

Frekvence kas tiek meeriita ir  29.067shtrunts megaherci, ar gruutiibaam nolasiit var, voobschem epiisha innovatiivaa displeja koncepts izgaazhas pilniibaa kaa nelietojams.

Cepums tam, kas atpaziis muuziku fonaa.  ::

----------


## Velko

Negribas tagad rakties pa oriģinālo topiku (patiesībā - man sagādā nelielas grūtības to topiku atrast  ::   ), bet šķiet Epi, tu pats apgalvoji, ka ar 64 cellēm pietiks (nez kāpēc nāk prātā līdzīgs kāda cita personāža apgalvojums par 640 kilobaitiem). Vārdu sakot - pats sev uzliki ierobežojumu. Savukārt ja ZZZ sākumā pateica, ka ar to būs par īsu - viņš jau laicīgi brīdināja, ka tādā limitā neiekļausies.

Par saviem vārdiem diemžēl ir jāatbild (padomā, pirms nospied "Apstiprināt"). Jāsaka, ka es būtu labāk uztaisījis strādājošu frekvenčmetru, atzīstot, ka sākotnējais novērtējums bija kļūdains, nevis uztaisījis "kropli" kurš atbilst paša noteiktajiem ierobežojumiem. Starp citu, es atsaucu savu apgalvojumu, ka to frekvenčmetru var viegli realizēt ar ATtiny13. Toties ar ATtiny25 gan vajadzētu pietikt.

Un FSM dēļ, beidz sevi saukt par "optimizācijas Kingu" - esmu par 99% pārliecināts ka ZZZ atradīs veidu kā ietaupīt kaut vienu celli. Atceros, kā pētīju tavu "pečkas" programmu - visu to padarīšanu varētu uzrakstīt daudz optimālāk. Neesi tu nekāds "superkoderis".

----------


## Epis

> Lai nu epiitim shonakt miedzinsh jaukaaks, varu pateikt, ka tas klusi un mieriigi aiznjeema 43 shuunas.


 Gribu redzēt tās tavas blokshēmas, lai varu quartusā nokompilēt, uz simulātora uzmest un pārliecināties vai patiešām tas atbilst tam ko rādi vidakā. 
Nu ja tas atbildīs tad es atzīstos ka esu zaudējis, kā jau pirmstam teicu, ka ja kāds uztaisīs ko labāku, pie vienādiem spēles noteikumiem, tad viņš ir vinnējis, bez nekādām atrunām..

Vispār ja tā ir patiesība, ka zzz 43 cellos uzkodējis to ko es 64-62 tad viņam pāri paliek 21cells kuru tad var mierīgi izmantot priekš 100ms signāla ģenerātora un tas nozīmē ka mani vārdi: visu var izdarīt ar 1nu 64cell cpld ir patiesi  :: , vienīgi es pats nespēju to realizēt  :: , bet zzz redz ka spēj, un tad sanāk ka zzz visu laiku te ir dirsis, un meljojis pats apzinoties ka tas ir izdarāms un ka es saku patiesību. (tāda kā divkosība)

Tākā konkurā es moš esu padirsis, bet meljojis par Fmetru uz 64 celliem gan nēsu, ja zzz patiešām būs to dizainu ar 43celliem uzcepis.
vispār zzz tagat ir grūta situācija:
proti: ja viņš ieliek ejošu kodu, tad viņš vinnē, bet kļūst par divkosīgu meli, kam jāatzīstās ka man ir taisnība par 64cell Fmetru.
2. viņš var kodu neielikt, zaudēt, bet turpināt dirs ka es esu atkal melis, divkosis utt.. 

jo tālāk jo jautrāk   ::

----------


## zzz

oi epiiti cik gan neglaabjami debiils tu esi  ::  

skaitiitaajs ar shaadu displeju tik un taa nav uzskataams par lietojamu, taa kaa nu tak aizveries vienreiz, siikais pidrila.  :: 

Par failjikiem, hierarhiskais dizains , augshas faili draza.gdf ar epiisha stilaa noshmauktu daliitaaju - 43 shuunas, test127.gdf - ar visu 10MHz daliitaaju - 63 shuunas.

A suuraa situaacija pashlaik ta tieshi epiitim - ja shis shaadu te displeju uzskata par pienjemamu frekvences meeritaajam, tad reku taadi jauki citaatinji:




> Vprochem ja tu mudila maaceetu normaali kodeet un racionaali sadaliit funkcijas starp abiem cpld, tad vieniigaa atskjiriiba no 1x64 buutu nepiecieshamiiba salodeet kaadus 10 vadeljus starp abiem cpld. Tik tev jau nav pat ne mazaakaas sajeegas kaadus drazu kodus esi sakjeepaajis. 
> 
> 
>  šitos vārdus jāsaglabā lai vēlāk kad lielais lielībnieks ZZZ papētīs kodus, smagi aplauzīsies konstatējot ka ne pa mata tiesu neko labāku uzkodēt nevar, varētu pieminēt ko pats teica..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ko suchka, atkal pats no saviem vaardiem atkaapties gribi?  ::  

Dafai, es gribu dzirdeet par kaada tieshi liimenja muljkji atbilstoshi kontekstam man tevi jaauzskata.  ::

----------


## zzz

Situaacija ta tur bija vienkaarsha - saakumaa pidrila epiitis vareni meetaa pirkstus "64 shuuunaass pietieek visaaam", es sho briidinu  ka displejs buus suudiigs. Veelaak epiitis meegjina kaut ko sakodeet savaa idiota stilinjaa - oiii, nihrena vinjam nepietiek, neko dariit jaanoshmauc daliitaajs ( ap 20 shuunu starp citu) un pat tad shim displeja vietaa iznaak pilniiga pornograafija. Tad kad shim noraada uz noshmaukto daliitaaju, epiitis staajas piemineklja pozaa un saak piesaukt KONTEKSTU  ::  un obligaato 100ms signaala sourci. Kad shim paraada ka daliitaajs arii ievietojas, epiitis veelreiz met kazhoku otraadi un pazinjo ka shis jau taa no pasha saakuma esot teicis.  ::  

Bljaa, epi, tu tak esi drausmiigs degjeneraats vienkaarshi.

----------


## Epis

Simulātorā nekas NEIET !!! 
šeit tavs drazas faila projekts (nokompilējās uz 49 Cell !! kur ir tavi 43 celli  ?? 
vwf failā iemetu Drazas TOp level signālus un uzliku 10Hz clock (5us) + frekvenci (20ns) un ārā vaidēja nākt Segmenta cipariem. vismaz man projektā tādi nāk!
[attachment=0:atoynrvk]Draza_simVWF.JPG[/attachment:atoynrvk]

un šeit simulātor Outputs: kā redzat tukšums, ārā nekas tur neiet ! 
[attachment=1:atoynrvk]Draza_sim1.JPG[/attachment:atoynrvk]

davai komentē tagat šito ZZZ ?

----------


## Epis

kautkas tomēr parādījās tajos autputos, pēc tam kad nogāja drazas šočiks veselus 2 apļus, tagat jāskatās kas tur īsti ārā izlīda

----------


## zzz

tavas liikaas rocinjas epi, mani tas nemaz neizbriina.

Panjem MAX+plusII un kad buusi gatavs, dod zinju, lai nu buutu, staastiishu tev kuras podzinjas spiest.  :: 

Nebuutu tu idinsh vismaz blameejies tik traki publiski.  :: 

Shemochkas darbiibu papriekshu apjeegt vajag, simulator.  :: 

Kaa arii takts signaalu veelams nevis meandru, bet pashauru pozitiivu impulsu veidaa.

----------


## zzz

Ja nu te epiitis bildiites liek iekshaa, ielikshu es ar.

Floorplaans peec drazas kompilaacijas, redzami cpld logjiskie bloki (4x16 kaa jau 64 shuunu cpld), un to aiznjemtiiba.

Baltie kjiegjeliishi - neaiznjemtie, kraasainie aiznjemtie, anotaacija stuurii ir.

Kaadaa veidaa epiitim izdodas 43 shuunas sakompileet uz 49, a hrenj vinj zin. Probleema starp datoru un kreeslu, aciimredzami.  ::

----------


## Epis

nu nu ZZZ tavs uzkodētā dispeja Kroplums pārsit visas robežas pušu proti šeit salīdzinājums starp ZZZ koda simulātora signāliem (kur viena dispeja ieslēgšanas reizē praktiski tiek attēloti 2vi cipari, jeb viens cipars attēlojās 2vos dispejos !!, tādēļ video bīj tādi nereāli gļuki, un izskatās tas vispār ļoti šausmīgi, jo tev tas dispejs tādejādi mirgo nevis ar 10hz frekvenci bet gan ar 20hz  ::  frekvenci   ko acs vispār jau izšķirt nevar.

labi skataties paši:
[attachment=2:dgh4fo40]Draza_kropel2.JPG[/attachment:dgh4fo40]
tālak šeit manējais CPLD uz 2viem čipiem un varat redzēt ka viens cipars tiek attēlots precīzi tajā intervālā kad tiek slēgti dispeji, vienīgi kā redzams tad šeit vienā momentā tiek ieslēgti vairāki dispeji, jo lejā ir 2bit counteris. (tilpums 62cell)
[attachment=1:dgh4fo40]Manējais_CPLDmetr.JPG[/attachment:dgh4fo40]
un šeit mans CPLD Tīrais, gļuku brīvais kods, kur 2vi cipari deg vienlaicīgi, katrs savā Led dispejā bez nekādiem gļukiem ko var uzskatīt par ĻOTI LABI ĒRTI SALASĀMU DISPEJU.
Tilpums 64 cell ! (izmaiņas ir tādas kad 2bit SW counterim ir pielikt klāt papildus 2vi filtri lai negļukotu SWout signāli, un tie filtri aizņem kā reizi +2vus cellus.
[attachment=0:dgh4fo40]Manējais_CPLD64cell.JPG[/attachment:dgh4fo40]

Nu ZZZ tas tavs super kropļa kods vispār nav pat ar nez kādu ērgļa aci nolasāms, tākā tavs dizains nekam neder, un tu pats SMAGI ablamalsa, atšķirībā no manēja 64cell dizaina kur smuki ceļo vienlaicīgi 2vi LED cipari pa apli un ir IZCILI labi nolasāmi.

Lai publika vērtē ....

----------


## Epis

Es tajā  Floorplan editorā iekšā nelienu, un nemāku tos routing resursus ručnuju bīdīt, 
kods compilējās ar Quartus 8.1 default setingiem un uz 128cell cpld tākā par routing resursu trūkumu nevaidzētu compilerim sūdzēties lai kautko tur optimizētu, bet moš ne tie parametri uzlikt.

pastāsti kādus tu tur optimizācijas paramtrus liki ? 
moš man izdosies savu kodu arī par kādiem 5-10 celliem samazināt  ::

----------


## zzz

hehe debiilais epi nu tak izmet nahren savas simulaacijas, es tak tev teicu - takts signaals NE meandrs, bet shauri impulsi. 

Mana displeja reaalo izskatu tu vareeji redzeet video, taveejais maakslas darbs arii bija. 

Buus jaaliek uz balshoshanu, kuram bija jeedziigaaks?  ::  

Neatbalstiis tauta taveejo, oi kaa neatbalstiis.  :: 

Neuztaisiitaas sapnju ieriices konkursaa veerteetas netiek.  ::

----------


## zzz

Optimizaacijas parametrs numur viens - epiiti beerninj, ieinstalee MAX+plus II.  ::

----------


## Epis

Es nevaru uzskatīt ZZZ par uzvarētāju, jo noteikums bīj ja viņš varēs uzkodēt kautko labāku par manējo, un šim kodam displeja kvalitātie ir KRITISKI SŪDĪGA, un tas nav LABĀKS par menējo!, ja tu ZZZ uzkodēsi devaisu ar kautvai tādu dispeja kvalitāti kā man 

un tavs kods būs kautvai par 1cell mazāks (vari pat izmantot manējo kodu, bet veic to florplan Optimizāciju tad es to ieskaitīšu kā labāku! ), tad tu esi VINĒJIS, bet šādus vēl sūdīgāka kropļ dispeja kodus vari man nerādīt..




> Neuztaisiitaas sapnju ieriices konkursaa veerteetas netiek.


 Kā netiek vērtētas !!   ::  
Šitas devais kura kods lejā ir pamatu pamats maniem apgalvojumiem ka tas ir normāls dzīvē izmantojams devais uz 64 cell +10Hz clock, bet tavējais sūda devais ar 10hz clock nu nekādīgies neiet un nav izmantojams dzīvē ! un ja pēc tava teiktā tev tur vaig īsa impulsa clock tad kur tu reāli dabūsi tādu Ārēju Real time clock kas tev tos īsos impulsus dos, ja kas mans devais strādā uz visa veida impulsiem, gan īsiem gan gariem, proti liec kādu clock sorce gribi.
[attachment=0:3ogkjbqq]F_metrsSim.rar[/attachment:3ogkjbqq]

----------


## zzz

> Neuztaisiitaas sapnju ieriices konkursaa veerteetas netiek. 
> 
> 
>  Kā netiek vērtētas !!


 Pilniibaa un absoluuti tiek uzskatiitas par tukshu vietu.   ::   ::   ::  

Konkurss bija par REAALI salodeetu un straadaajoshu aparaatu.

Kas tev degjeneraatam ir nesaprotams vienkaarshajos vaardinjos "REAALI salodeets un straadaajoshs"?

Esi taa arii pieradis visaa dzivee ar muti vien braukt? 
Sheit tas cauri neies, elektronikaa patiesiibu pieraada ar lodaamuru.  ::

----------


## Epis

Ja gribi zzz lai tavs dizains būtu VALĪDS tad iekļauj kodā 10Hz to 10Hz impulse ģenerētāj kodu lai nebūtu tie gļukainie cipari (viens, divi ienākošās frekvences tikšķi būtu pieļaujami kā gļuku perjods), un tad skatīsimie vēlreiz.

+ iesniedz detalizētus uzstādījumus kā tavs softs uzģenerēja 43 cellus, bet mans ar default setingiem 49?, ja es pēc tavas pamācības nevaru atkārtot tavus panākumus- dabūt 43 cellus tad kodu nav iespējams nevienam pārbaudīt un tas nav pārliecinoš pierādījums !! līdz ar to nesanāk 1nā CPLD sabāzt iekšā 10Mhz counteri +Fmetru !

----------


## Epis

es tač arī bīju mēģinājis taisīt ar 1nu skrejošu Segmentu kodu bet nekādīgies nesanāca dabūt zemu loģikas izmēru zem tiem 44celiem, lai iebāztu arī kāda kristāla counteri.. un kamēr es nevarēšu reproducēt uz sva softa to tavu brīnum kodu tikmēr es tam neticēšu .

----------


## zzz

> Šitas devais kura kods lejā ir pamatu pamats maniem apgalvojumiem ka tas ir normāls dzīvē izmantojams devais uz 64 cell +10Hz clock,


 OOOO, debiilikjim epiitim atkal apmetiens par 180 graadiem.




> tad viņam pāri paliek 21cells kuru tad var mierīgi izmantot priekš 100ms signāla ģenerātora un tas nozīmē ka mani vārdi: visu var izdarīt ar 1nu 64cell cpld ir patiesi , vienīgi es pats nespēju to realizēt ,


 Kad shis saak aizmirst, ko shodien pat teicis, tad diegnoze kluust smaga.  :: 

epiiti debiilikji nu tak paskaties realitaatei aciis - tu laika gaitaa esi vareni muldeejis divus savstarpeeji izsleedzoshus apgalvojumus

1. 64 shuunas pietiek visam (tai skaitaa daliitaajam)

2. 64 shuunas un ljaljaljaa 10 hz clock source, jo daliitaajam nepietiek.



Izveelies, galvas slimniek, beidzot VIENU no tiem un pasludini to par patiesiibu, bet otru par muljkjiibaam. 

Gan vienaa gan otraa gadiijumaa apmeeram puse no epiisha bazaariem peec vinja pasha kriteerijiem kluust par muljkjiibaam.  :: 




> tad iekļauj kodā 10Hz to 10Hz impulse ģenerētāj kodu lai nebūtu tie gļukainie cipari (viens, divi ienākošās frekvences tikšķi būtu pieļaujami kā gļuku perjods), un tad skatīsimie vēlreiz.


 debil epi, failinsh test127.gdf, frekvences daliitaajs jau iekshaa, kopaa 63 shuunas, video redzamas tieshi tas.




> iesniedz detalizētus uzstādījumus kā tavs softs uzģenerēja 43 cellus,


 Pamaaciibas pirmais punkts: ieinstalee MAX+plus II un piesakies kad esi to izdariijis.

----------


## zzz

> es tač arī bīju mēģinājis taisīt ar 1nu skrejošu Segmentu kodu bet nekādīgies nesanāca dabūt zemu loģikas izmēru zem tiem 44celiem, lai iebāztu arī kāda kristāla counteri.. un kamēr es nevarēšu reproducēt uz sva softa to tavu brīnum kodu tikmēr es tam neticēšu .


 Heheee, es labi zinu kaadu iemeslu kaapeec epiitim nekas nesanaaca. 

Vhdl ir nahren ne tas instruments ar ko taupiigu dizainu taisiit, faktiski ar to epiitis atdodas kompilatora zheelastiibai kas sanaaks tas sanaaks. Protams shim, durakam, ir naiva ticiiba ka tas ir baigi efektiivi. Nav taa, epiiti, nav.  :: 

Nu un veel ir paaris knifinji - ko dariit nedriikst, kas iznieko shuunu skaitu. epiisha "superoptimizeetajos" kodos viegli redzami.  ::

----------


## Epis

uzliku tavu gatavo dizainu, un uzstādot pareizo 64cel cpld quartus nokompilēja uz 63 celliem, ar default setingiem, tagat gaidu kad simulātors pabeigs rēķināt 200ms perjodu, ar 50Mhz clock,un 1ms frekvenci, lai redzētu kas tur nāk ārā. 

nu ja nāks ārā pareizi cipari tad es esu ZAUDĒJIS.

----------


## zzz

> uzliku tavu gatavo dizainu, un uzstādot pareizo 64cel cpld quartus nokompilēja uz 63 celliem, ar default setingiem, tagat gaidu kad simulātors pabeigs rēķināt 200ms perjodu, ar 50Mhz clock,un 1ms frekvenci, lai redzētu kas tur nāk ārā. 
> 
> nu ja nāks ārā pareizi cipari tad es esu ZAUDĒJIS.


 Ko tu tur piipee epiiti? Takts standartsignaals ir 10 MHz kaa tas arii ir tiiri skaidri ierakstiits atbilstoshajaa pina vaardaa dizaina failaa. No kurienes tev 50 samurgojaas? 

Kas skaitaas 1 ms frekvence? 1kHz, vai? nu ja gribi var arii taadu.

200ms simulaacijas ir par iisu jo pirmajaa rinjkjii shemochka ir reseta staavoklii.

Tev taa arii nav pieskjiilis kaa tur viss straadaa? Nu no tevis jau arii nebija ko gaidiit.  :: 

Ta nu neko, simulee, bednjenkijs, vismaz 2 sekundes.

----------


## a_masiks

* zzz*
Visu cieņu, taču manuprāt tas kas te tagad notiek, saucas : "izbijeņije mlaģencov"...
Protams, Diždirsējs Epis ir to visnotaļ pelnījis, tomēr viss kopā izskatās stipri nožēlojami...
Nepārprotami un neapstrīdami redzams - Epis ir konkrēti pakāsis, ZZZ konkrēti uzvarējis Epi kā mazo bērnu.
Neredzu īpašu iemeslu turpināt neauglīgo offtopiku, ja nu vienīgi jūs kopīgiem spēkiem negribat pierādīt tautai, ka ar 64 šūnām "pietik visam".
Uz šo brīdi mums ir:
1) viens zzz strādājošs devaiss, kuram der pielabot indikāciju
2) viens epja nestrādājošs devais (nav iespējams normālā veidā nolasīt indikātora rādījumus, un takā tieši TAS ir hercmetra uzdevums - uzdevums nekādi nav izpildīts)
3) vēl viens zzz pa pusei strādājoss devais, kuram indikācija robežojas ar to, ka tās nav. cik saprotu -  mēģinājums pierādīt, ka var iebāzt 64 šūnās kaut ko labāku par epja cepumu.
Pirmais devaiss tapa precīzi norunātajā termiņā, pārējie ir out of time vai nestrādājoši.

Gribu atgādināt visiem, it īpaši Raimondam -  pašos pamatos pamatuzdevums bija izveidot ļoti vienkāršu, lētu un viegli atkārtojamu hercmetru līdz 30Mhz. Risinājumi taču iespējami dažādi, sākot ar pikiem, atmeļiem un beidzot ar CPLD. Vienkārši epim ambīcija grūda lielīties ka viņš to var ar minimālām iespējām - 64 šūnu CPLD. Nekur nav aizliegts izmantot 128 šūnu CPLD. Taču tas ir pretrunā ar epja ambīcijām. Visādas muhļāžas ar 10hz clock sourci sadārdzina un nevajadzīgi sarežģī konstrukciju, padarot to par BEZJĒDZĪGU.

----------


## Epis

nu tā dabūju simulātora rezultātu (47 minūtes rēķināja) un izskatās ka tur vis ir kartībā. 

*Vinējis* ir ZZZ.

lai gan tajā vidakā tos ciparus tā pašvaki var redzēt, reālajā dzīvē domāju ka ar tādu aparātu varētu kautko nomērīt, tātad MAN ir taisnība kar uz 64cell cpld var uztaisīt Fmetru  :: , vienīgi jākodē blokshēmās, un jādomā galīgi zemā apstrakcijas līmeni (vārtu līmenī).

Intresanti ir tas ka ja to ZZZ kodu nosintezē uz Ciklon II čipu tad tur sanāk 100 LE   ::  

savkārt manējais 64cell kods aizņem 72LE +20(10Mhz kristāla counterim) beigās būtu ~92LE (uz fpga es būtu vinnējis  :: )

tas nozīmē tikai to ka zzz laikam pārzin visus CPLD Cell knifus, jo tās šūnas ir bišķi funkcionālākas, un lai no viņām izspiestu cik vien var laikam ka jākodē blokshēmās.

----------


## vecteevs

> lai gan tajā vidakā tos ciparus tā pašvaki var redzēt, reālajā dzīvē domāju ka ar tādu aparātu varētu kautko nomērīt, tātad MAN ir taisnība kar uz 64cell cpld var uztaisīt Fmetru


 Vai purchika top pamuljkjis to uzskata par reaali  straadaajoshu   ::   ::   ?

----------


## dmd

> tas nozīmē tikai to ka zzz laikam pārzin visus CPLD Cell knifus


 a tev tas no paša sākuma nebija skaidrs? ka zzz zin visas atbildes, kamēr tu prāto, kā varētu izdarīt?   ::

----------


## Epis

> a tev tas no paša sākuma nebija skaidrs? ka zzz zin visas atbildes, kamēr tu prāto, kā varētu izdarīt?


 Kur tad tas ir rakstīts, ka viņš tur baigais CPLD speciālist ? 

Tākā es nekādus baigos nopelnu rakstus neredzu tad zzz ir parasts ierindas Latvijas pilsonis, kā visi citi + tagat kā noskaidrojās ar padziļinātām zināšanām CPLD kodēšanā, protams neviens jau viņam neaizliedz pašam pastāstīt ko tad īsti viņš zin.

Pats galvenais manā skatījumā ir tas kad tagat forums ir par pāris kodiem un devaisu risinājumiem bagātāks, un tika plašāk apstriesta tēma kā ko var uztaisīt.

----------


## a_masiks

> Kur tad tas ir rakstīts, ka viņš tur baigais CPLD speciālist ?


 A vai tad par speciālistu paliek, ja pats sevi par Kruto Koderi nosauc?
Tb -vai tad speciālists ir tas, kurš pats sevi tā nosauc, jeb tomēr onka kas daudz sajēdz savā specialitātē? A?

----------


## Raimonds1

10Hz (100ms) avota meklējumi un ideja, ka pietiek  AR KVARCU NESATBILIZĒTAM impulsu avotam daudzmaz precīzi trāpīt 10-tajā vai 100---tajā kvarca stabilizētā impulsā un tadējādi ietaupīt 10 vai 20 trigeru rindu izrādījas visai vērtīõga un noveda pie ideja par to, ka ar zemāku , bet modulētu frekvenci var pārnest lielākus datu apjomus.

----------


## zzz

defektiivais raimondinj, nu cik var offtopikus smeereet nesaistiitaas diskusijaas.

----------


## Epis

> A vai tad par speciālistu paliek, ja pats sevi par Kruto Koderi nosauc?
> Tb -vai tad speciālists ir tas, kurš pats sevi tā nosauc, jeb tomēr onka kas daudz sajēdz savā specialitātē? A?


 kādēļ lai es nebūtu Krutais koderis  ::  ? es te šā topika sakarā esu visvairāk kodus iepostējis, un reāli arī uzkodējis, nodemonstrējis vis vairāk devaisu (dev.kits +Fmetr plate) un ja jau es kodēt māku tad es esu šajā jomā speciālists, varētu strīdēties par profesionalitāties limeni, kur tieši uz CPLD zzz izrādījās pārāks, bet tas arī viss.. 

un vispār man nav laika meklēt caur google foruma dalībnieku biogrāfijas, pētīt kurš ir kāds speciālists, ja paši to nav uzrakstījuši, pieminējuši kautvai savos profilos, tad paši vainīgi, ka viņus neuztver kā speciālistus.

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, raimondinsh pashlaik meegjina nozagt tevis izgudroto datu paarraides supermetodi.   :: 

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3202

----------


## Delfins

> un vispār man nav laika meklēt caur google foruma dalībnieku biogrāfijas, pētīt kurš ir kāds speciālists, ja paši to nav uzrakstījuši, pieminējuši kautvai savos profilos, tad paši vainīgi, ka viņus neuztver kā speciālistus.


 nu davai stāsti, cik esi nopelnījis. Cik reāli strādājošo iekārtu/programmu esi uztaisījis, lai tie +/- normāli strādātu arī produkcijā (pie klienta) ??
 ::

----------


## sharps

> kādēļ lai es nebūtu Krutais koderis  ? es te šā topika sakarā esu visvairāk kodus iepostējis, un reāli arī uzkodējis, nodemonstrējis vis vairāk devaisu (dev.kits +Fmetr plate) un ja jau es kodēt māku tad es esu šajā jomā speciālists, varētu strīdēties par profesionalitāties limeni, kur tieši uz CPLD zzz izrādījās pārāks, bet tas arī viss..


 
uzkodeeto kodu daudzums veel neljauj koderi saukt par krutu. var jau sakodeet nez ko, bet 90% gadiijumu tie ir standarta risinaajumi, kurus var atrast netaa. paaris reizes muuzhaa esmu redzeejis vienkaarshi gjeniaalus koda risinaajumus, lai darbinaatu kaadu ieriici. krutam koderim ir jaabuut ar domu lidojumu, kas nepiemiit 99% cilveeku. savaa zinjaa jaabuut maaksliniekam. samierinis epi... tu taads neesi.

----------


## zzz

ladnaa, hren s toboj zolotaja ribka..

video

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=25391

meeraam 29,shtrunti MHz,  klikskjis diapazona paarsleegshana uz gjeneratora uz 2,4shtrunts MHz

64 shuunas.

atskjiriiba starp hrenova nelietojamu displeju un cik necik cieshamu ir vadiibas shemochkaa plus viens iipashs humorinsh.

te arii atbilde bremzeetajam raimondinjam uz vinja chiiksteeshanu par to cik trigeru pietruukst.

Atbilde - nihrena neviens nepietruukst, ja maak normaali cpld kodeet.  :: 

Kaut gan normaalam displejam normaali lietojamai ieriicei ir jaabuut bez taas dzeeshanaas nost uz skaitiishanas laiku. Prieksh taa pilniigi neglaabjami vajag papildus 26-28 shuunas, kuraas ierakstiit rezultaatu. Taatad 96 vai tjipa 128 shuunu cpld meeriitaajam ar objektiivi optimaalo displeju. Kas arii tika mineets saakotneejaa diskusijaa.

----------


## Epis

> nu davai stāsti, cik esi nopelnījis. Cik reāli strādājošo iekārtu/programmu esi uztaisījis, lai tie +/- normāli strādātu arī produkcijā (pie klienta) ??


 jā nu šitas ir apmēram tas pats kas: jo cilvēks bagātāks, jo gudrāks, un tas pofig kā viņš pie naudas ticis (mantojums, spekulācijas, ražošana, moš arī izgudrojuma pārdošana variantu ir ļoti daudz), un uz šī grābekļa jau visa LV sabiedrība arī ir uzkāpusi, ka domā ka tiek kam ir nauda reāli arī ir ļoti gudri, tas ir kautkas līdzīgs viduslaikiem, kur cilvēki sadalīti šķirās (pēc mantiskā lieluma, vai cilts rakstiem), 

ir arī cilvēki kas viskautko taisa izgudro, bet nekad neko nenopelna, un tas vis ir dabiski, naturāli, jo līdz pēdējai stadījai ka izgudrojums ir uzražots un gatavs tirgošanai aiziet ļoti mazs % un vēl mazāks % ar to kautko nopelna.

un es no elektronikas nekādu gatavu produktu nēsu pārdevis, un attiecīgi arī nopelnījis, un uzražojis, jo pirmkārt: tā ir ražošana, liels risks, salīdzinoši lieli iegūldījumi, lai uzražotu kādu mazu partīju 25-100gab. cipari varētu grozīties plašā diapazonā, kur vidēji ap 1000$, bet nu tas katrm induviduāli.

ar kodēšanu es esu kautko nopelnījis, bet ne saistībā ar elektroniku.
un tiek domāts, mēģināts kautko uzražot, bet tam arī nav sakara ar elektroniku.
tākā elektronikā pagaidām nekā vēl nav. 


> krutam koderim ir jaabuut ar domu lidojumu, kas nepiemiit 99% cilveeku. savaa zinjaa jaabuut maaksliniekam. samierinis epi... tu taads neesi.


 pats uzskats par domu lidojumu ir preizs, bet tas ka 99% tas nepiemīt ir galīgākās muļķības, jo īstanībā ir gluži pretēji gandrīz vai 100% cilvēku piemīt fantāzījas, domu lidojumi, un tā sauktā spēja inovēt, bet tas cik % šo spēju patiešam izmanto, un apjēdz, gan ir gaužām mazs % (tie tavi 1% varētu arī būt), tas viss pateicoties izglītības sitēmai kas nav tendēta uz pašizpausmi, inovāciju, bet gan informācijas iekalšanu, iezubrīšanu un ierāmēšanu paskot ka tas ir tieši tā kā rakstīts grāmāta un punkts, tai vietā apspiežot velmi pašam pafantazēt par konkrēto tēmu, kā būtu ja būtu savādāk.

----------


## zzz

Ikviens var viegli izgudrot lietas, kas nedarbojas.

Variaacija par Hou likumu. No Meerfija likumu saimes.

Tas taa par epiisha 100% innovaaciju.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> un vispār man nav laika meklēt caur google foruma dalībnieku biogrāfijas, pētīt kurš ir kāds speciālists, ja paši to nav uzrakstījuši, pieminējuši kautvai savos profilos, tad paši vainīgi, ka viņus neuztver kā speciālistus.
> 
> 
>  nu davai stāsti, cik esi nopelnījis. Cik reāli strādājošo iekārtu/programmu esi uztaisījis, lai tie +/- normāli strādātu arī produkcijā (pie klienta) ??


 Ok, es kā klients kā reiz vēlētos pasūtīt šādu devaisu: 10Mhz kvarca ģenerators, tad dalītājs, kas secīgi tos 10MHz  dala ar 10, atkal ar 10 utt. līdz 10Hz un tad vēl līdz 1Hz un 0,1Hz. Indikācija ar LED.
No šā paša 10MHz ir vēl viens dalītājs līdz 0,1Hz, bet šim ir iespēja jebkuru 10x dalošo posmu atslēgt un tā vieta ielikt nestabilizētu, taču pietiekami precīzu devaisu, kas trāpa tam 10-tajam impulsa ar maksimālu varbūtību un tik un ta galā iegūst to 0,1Hz. Arī LED indikācija. Jābūt iespējai to ērti pieslēgt tam frekvences mērītājam , ērti jebkurā posmā ieviest to nekvarcotā ģeneratora devaisu un jebkurām posmam pieslēgt 2 kanālu oscilogrāfu frekvenču precizitātes salīdzināšanai. Demo kits ar shēmu un  aprakstu. Uztaisīsi???

----------


## zzz

Samaksaasi?  ::   ::   ::  

Iesaku griezties pie AA Maara, shajaa forumaa marisviens. Ieriici dabuusi labaakajaa kaartiibaa, maksaas tas tik cik tam pienaakas maksaat.  ::

----------


## JDat

Sen jau auzmirsts, bet tomēr iz vēstures, zelta vārdi:



> Ojaa, ja gribaas kropliiti aparaatu ar suudiigu izskatu un funkcionalitaati, tad varbuut ar krietnu jaashanos vareetu iemurkjiit arii 64 cellees - upureejot rezerves atminju un rezultaataa ieguustot displeju, kursh smuki jauki aciimredzami mirkskjinaas, jo ir jaadzeesh nost meeriishanas intervaala laikaa (0.1 sekunde pie gribeetaas izskjirtspeejas 10 Hz - to ar aci vai ku labi var redzeet)


 http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...tart=45#p26009

Sorry par muļķībām, laikam karstums dara savu...

----------


## zzz

Viss vecas lietas, kuras nav jeega celt augshaa.

Protams piekorigjeejot - man ir hipoteeze ka izmantojot vienu galiigi citaadu meeriishanas arhitektuuru, tajaas 64 shuunaas varbuut var iestampaat arii visu frekvenchmeeru ar normaalu displeju. Tikai nav lielas intereses pinjkjereeties jo praktiskas jeegas tam taapat nav - ja kaadam vajag, shaadu parametru frekvenchmeeru taisa uz viena PIC mikrokontrolera bez jebkaadiem sarezhgjiijumiem un resursu truukumiem.

----------


## JDat

Njā tie teksti bija jautri.

Aiz nav ko darīt pastāsti par jauno ideju, ja nav žēl...

EPIS arī pazudis... Laikam nosvilināja kompi ar savu PCI karti un vairs netiek internetā...
Tādā karstumā tak ne līdz lodēšanai, a forumā vismaz var pasmieties par kaut ko vai palasīt un paskatīties uz vecajiem laikiem.

Kompja procesora programmēšana uz DOS arī iespārda.

----------


## Epis

pie visa vainīgs sasodītais karstums un saule, jo tādā cepetī kautkā nenesās domas uz lodēšanu un nopietnu domāšanu.



> ja kaadam vajag, shaadu parametru frekvenchmeeru taisa uz viena PIC mikrokontrolera bez jebkaadiem sarezhgjiijumiem un resursu truukumiem.


 tā filozofija pašā sākumā izmantot cpld bīj detaļu skaita minimizēšanā, proti visu dara 1 čips, uz PICa un cita MCU jau var cept ko līdzīgu tet ta vaidzēs vairāk ārējo detaļu jo nav jau jāatgādina ka ar PIC IO kājām 30Mhz signālus noķert nevar, tas pats ir valīds arī ar citu mCU IO pat ar 72Mhz cortex M3 stm32 proci kurš itkā varētu 30mhz pēc specenes noķert bet praktiski tas nozīmē to ka signāla Rising Edge čips noķert varēs bet Falling edge kas sekos pēc piemēram 16.6ns čips nav spējīgs noķert (16.6ns sanāk ja iedomājas ka 30mhz signāls sastāv no 1 un 0 perjoda tātad katra perjoda garums ir uz pusi īsāks nekā pilnais perjods 33.33ns)  labi ja pat signāls ietu lēnāk un kertu tikai vienu signāla "Malu" piemēram 1 tad tāpat STM32 nevarētu viņu noķert, jo ISR pārtraukuma ātrums bīj kādi 12clk cikli + kods kas to info saglabā un iziet no ISR, karoči šitādā stilā sanāktu Frekvencmetrs kas var 1-2Mhz noķert, ja neizmanto ISR, un kodē visu vienā Loop ciklā kas vis laik pārbauda IO pinus ta laikam sanāca kādi 8mhz frekvenci varētu noķert, ja pareizi atceros. 
Līdz ar to bez papild ārējām logikas vai pasīvām komponentēm kas to signālu kertu neko tādu uzmeistarot nevar. 
un protams ka tādam Fmetram reāla pielietojuma dzīvē nav, vismaz man nav, vot tai PCI platei vaidzētu daudzkanālu (kādi 8 kanāli būtu OK) digitālo analizātoru un to protams ka bez fpga uzmeistarot tādu aparātu nevar. 
ar to PCI plati pēdējā darbība bīj ka vaidzēja CS programmējamo pinu nogriezt no PCI slota porta pin vietas un pievilkt ar lidojošo vadu kādu brīvu IO tai vietā,ja tad neiet tad jātaisa, jālodē pa tiešo klāt (virsū,apakšā) fpga logiskais analizātors (tie open SOrce fpga analaizeru  projektiņi kas piejami netā), tākā baigi daudz darba lai to plati pabeigtu.

----------


## zzz

> jo nav jau jāatgādina ka ar PIC IO kājām 30Mhz signālus noķert nevar,


 Pilniigu hujnju esi samuldeejis, beerninj epi.  ::   ::   :: 

Taa arii neko neiemaaciijies no shitaas visas senaas epopejas? Gribi otro seeriju?  ::

----------


## jeecha

Tak nekjer krenjkji, zzz. Ko dariit ka Epis nav nekaadas saprashanas par to ka mikrokontrolieros meedz buut arii timer/capture/compare modulji ar prescaleriem...

----------


## JDat

Nez kā ar EPI, bet es gribētu būt skatītājs otrajai sērijai.  :: 

Ak jā, manā murgainajā galvā bries kaut kas saistīts ar frekvence mērīšanu skaitīšanu utt.
Nu gribu es GPS disciplinētu frekvences referenci. kaut kad, nezin kad uztaisīšu (varbūt). Tas tā lai dažiem sildītu smadzenes uz ciplarlietu diskusijām.  ::

----------


## Epis

nu vienu impulsu  ar to capture taimer perifēriju varēsi paņemt paaugstinātā frekvencē un ko tālāk ? kā paņemsi nākošo impulsu ? domā vispār neņemt, es jau te runāju par nepārtrauktu frekvneces mērišanu katru impulsu nevis selektīvi katru 10to vai 20to. 

un kautkā neticās ka 40Mhz piks var nomērīt 30mhz clock signālu, proti normāli būtu ja tā perifērija varētu paņemt augstāko frekvenci kas būtu MCU clock frekvence/2 jeb tie būtu 20Mhz, nu salīdzinājumā stm32 pie 72mhz varētu paņemt 30mhz impulsu ar to savu capture, bet tas ir tikai 1 impuls un nākošos izlaidīs, nu var noregulēt ka ņems, bet tam nav jēga jo tādā ātrumā nolasīt paļubomu nevarēs un attēlot uz kautkāda displeja.

----------


## zzz

epi beerninj, tu toch pashlaik taisi otro seeriju peec taa pasha scenaarija.  :: 

Tu atkal roc pats sev bedri un muldi nesakariigas muljkjiibas.

Neblameejies publiski un nepiesaarnjo forumu ar maldinoshiem samurgojumiem.

Iedrukaa googlee "pic frequency counter" (rezultaatu buuus dafiga), izstudee kaadu pusduciiti paraugu un izproti kaa tie darbojas.

Kaa tu vispaar taisies kaut ko jeedziigu buuveet uz mikrokontroleriem, ja neapjeedz elementaaru taimeru pielietojumu?

----------


## Epis

ā atcerējos kā tas FMmetrs strādāja tipa skaitīja frekvences impulsus nevis viņus mērija, nu ta domā tajā pica Taimerī bāzt iekšā to 30mhz signālu kā pulkstens avotu, taj jau skaitīs tas iekšejais taimeris tos 30mhz impulsus

----------


## zzz

> nu var noregulēt ka ņems, bet tam nav jēga jo tādā ātrumā nolasīt paļubomu nevarēs un attēlot uz kautkāda displeja.


 Ooooo, taa nu ir jaudiiga fraaze. Cilveeks totaali nefilmee.

epiii, tu biji uz kaadu briidi pazudis no foruma. Pa to laiku neesi ar ar narkotikaam bleenjojies vai tamliidziigi? No tevis naak aaraa teksti, kas liecina ka tev galiigi saprashana atsleegusies.

----------


## JDat

epis draņķjus nelieto. Toč zinu. Vienīgi karstums var uzsist bezfilmu.

----------


## JDat

Konkurss: uzbūvēt fekvenčmēru ar AVR vai PIC. Piedalās viens pārstāvis no tiem kuri apgalvo ka var un viens no tiem kuri saka ka nevar. Aparāta parametrus iepriekš saskaņojam. Interesants punkts: dalībnieki shēmu saskaņo iepriekš un konkursā rāda savas programmēšanas spējas.

----------


## Epis

> Ooooo, taa nu ir jaudiiga fraaze. Cilveeks totaali nefilmee.
> 
> epiii, tu biji uz kaadu briidi pazudis no foruma. Pa to laiku neesi ar ar narkotikaam bleenjojies vai tamliidziigi?


 ko tu cepies par aiziepriekšējo postu vai ta no pēdējā posta nav skaidrs ka es beidzot sapratu kā domā ar PIcu mērit frekvenci, tātad vecais koments no aiziepriekšējā posta ir griezs, dēļ nepareizās idejas, pareizs būtu ja kāds meginātu uztaisīt ko līdzīgu digitālam analizātoram kas mērītu signāla garumu, un tā izmaiņas laikā, tad protams šo taimer clock sorce izmantot nevarētu un parstajā variantā performance būtu pāris Mhz ne vairāk ar visu capture kanālu.

nu es jau nekad MCU nēsu licis taimerim ienākošo signālu kā external clock sorce, parasti jau clock sorce ir iekšejais pulkstens kas baro mcu, vai kāds ārējais kristāls. vai kāds šai topikā bīj pieminējis šo variantu ka MCU taimeri to signālu laižot kā external clock var mērīt to frekvenci tajās 100ms  ?? es kautkā neatceros, vai ja ir teikts ta pateikts tā ka nēsu sapratis, vai arī kautkā izlasot nēsu iebraucis, jo kā jau teicu praktiski nēsu izmantojis nekad līdz ar to nezinu.

es tagat neatceros vai bīju aizdomājies par šo variantu agrāk, vai man tikai tagat pieleca  ::  nu ja agrāk būtu pielecis tad es neteiktu ka CPld ir lētākais variants kā uztaisīt to FMmetru, laigan IO vadu skaits ko vaig tiem ciparu indikātoriem ir vispār paliels, tākā vaidzēs MCU ar teiksim 16 IO kajām un jo vairāk IO jo lielāka cena, un tad moš 64cel cpld varētu būt pat lētāka  :: .

----------


## Vikings

Gribējās jau rakstīt naidpilnu komentu par vecu tēmu cilāšanu un visādas neproduktīvas herņas rakstīšanu, bet uzduroties šim




> bla bla bla *cock sorce* bla bla bla


 nekas cits neatlika kā sabojātās domāšanas rezultātā pasmieties par tēmu kopumā.

----------


## JDat

epi, kur paliek lcd (5 kājas) un dinamiskā indikācija (septiņiem 7-seg displetiem 14 kājas vai 11 ja uzliek dešifratoru 3 to 8 ). Visu laiku tev teica par ext clk timerim. Ja jau mcu, tad bufertranzistori un 3 to 8 var lietot.

----------


## JDat

Vikings, smiekli uzlabo veselību.  ::

----------


## Epis

he he tā gadās ka aizmirst kādu burtu ielikt un sanāk intresantas frāzes  :: 

ja būtu lcd dispejs ar SPI vai i2c interfeisu ta varētu izmantot mazkāju (zem 10 kāju paku) MCU pa lētām naudiņām (zem 1Ls)

----------


## zzz

Ir ir taadi displejinji (gan parasti ne pa leeto)

Nu tad kaa, epis beidzot oficiaali un sviniigi sniegs pioniera soliijumu, ka niekoshanaas ar cpld varbuut nebija iisti racionaalaakais celsh, kaa buuveet frekvences meeriitaaju?  ::

----------


## JDat

ja jau lcd dārgi tad 7-seg displeji. Epy style: 7 gab vajag 49 i/o, cilvēkiem-11 vai 14 i/o. Varbūt epis vai raimondiņs var uzzīmēt shēmiņu.

----------


## jeecha

zzz, tak protams ka nesniegs nekaadu zveerestu. Man liekas Epis veel nav izpratis kaa tad uz PICa kursh darbojas ar 4 MIPS var skaitiit impulsus ar frekvenci 30Mhz.

P.S. Kaada jeega sacensiibai - tak pilns nets ar sheemaam un kodu PIC un AVR meeriikljiem. Neko grandiozi jaunu shai jomaa atklaat diez vai kaads varees;
P.P.S. Savaa zinjaa stiliigi (bet pilniigi nepraktiski) buutu uzbuuveet frekvenchmeeru bez integreetajaam sheemaam  :: 
P.P.P.S. Indikaaciju 8 7-segmentu displejiem var uztaisiit arii ar 9 kaajaam (google: charlieplexing). Vai arii 8 kaajaam (ar aareejiem BCD->7seg un 3->8 dekoderiem).

----------


## JDat

Nez, a var ar vienu kāju.  ::  gan jau ka var.  ::  vai vispār bez ne vienas.  ::

----------


## next

Var var.
Picam uz paartaukuma apstraades laiku mainiiju OSCCAL regjistru un ar iisviljnju radio klausiijos taktsfrekvenci.
Beskontaktnaja otladka, taa saciit.  ::

----------


## JDat

> Var var.
> Picam uz paartaukuma apstraades laiku mainiiju OSCCAL regjistru un ar iisviljnju radio klausiijos taktsfrekvenci.
> Beskontaktnaja otladka, taa saciit.


 Un ar FM modulāciju ja ir iespējams.  ::

----------


## JDat

> ...es tagat neatceros vai bīju aizdomājies par šo variantu agrāk, vai man tikai tagat pieleca  nu ja agrāk būtu pielecis tad es neteiktu ka CPld ir lētākais variants kā uztaisīt to FMmetru, laigan IO vadu skaits ko vaig tiem ciparu indikātoriem ir vispār paliels...


 Epy, ja tu parādītu elektrisko shēmu savam CNC, tad noteikti varētu pietiekoši nopotimizēt arī tavu CNC un (nedod dievs) izrādīsies, ja tur nemaz nevajag FPGA.

----------

